# 40 hours is too much time to spend working



## tonyhd71

The standard work day is 8 hours. The average recommended amount of sleep is 8 hours. That's 16 hours out of a 24 hour day. Then you have to factor in commuting time and random miscellaneous errands like grocery shopping chores etc.


That leaves very little time to do anything on days when you work.

I find this very depressing. Even when I only sleep 4 hours I still feel like the day is too short. I don't even work 40 hours and I'm sick of this pointless repetitive grind. 

The 40 hour work week is too much. Life is too short to spend it doing something you don't want to do just survive. I hate working so much with a passion. I had a 4 day weekend and the first time I went back to work yesterday and I already hate it so much again. I thought the 4 day weekend would allow me to cool off but it didn't. I have to work 2 more days and I'm dreading it. Then I get a day off and then I work again. 

So sick of this ****. It doesn't.matter if I get another job I'll just get sick of it again.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Why don't you like your job?


----------



## Bored Alien

I'd kill for a 40 hour work week. Try doing double that, bro.


----------



## Kanova

That sure is life, yup. I currently work 10 hours for 5-6 days. At night. Get to work at 7PM and get home at 6:30AM. I still manage to do stuff with the little time I get. Not to mention every other person somehow finds a way to deal with it. I can't even see how you are complaining about lack of time with only 40 hours a week. Also, the recommended hours of sleep I think for kids is like, 8. Adults is less than that.


----------



## tonyhd71

Bored Alien said:


> I'd kill for a 40 hour work week. Try doing double that, bro.


I would kill myself if I had to work 80 hours.


----------



## Bored Alien

Well its spread over 7 days, so, it's even worse. I always dreamed to have one of those jobs where you work nonstop for like 3 days straight then have 4 days completely to yourself. Or like being some kind of seasonal laborer like fishermen, work a grueling period of work then have a bunch of time off in a block with a bunch of money burning a hole in your pocket.


----------



## goku23

1000% agree
it takes up the majority of our lives if we work til retirement. that's why my long term plan is to work as a personal trainer on my own time and schedule doing something i love.

we're living to work not working to live, this whole society has placed too much emphasis on materialism and modern government policies aren't helping anyone either. rich get richer.

but its on us to do something about it because nobody else will. everything revolves around money and behind every blue-collared hard worker busting his *** there's a white-collared silver spoon fed cooperate getting nigh on infinite benefits which will be recycled through to the next generation.

goes back to our family tree roots, my own ancestors were evacuated and robbed of their farmland by the british empire and forced to either serve a colonial ally's armed forces or flee.
millions suffered from land theft and food exportation for the free market.
these people upped sticks and moved to where they could have a better chance of avoiding such exploitation long-term, even if it meant suffering it short-term.
generations grew up with disadvantages that are tough to overcome.
rich got richer, poor got poorer.

i don't know about you, but as little as i knew about my dad i know that he damn sure couldn't afford to go university, lower education means lower job means lower wages means not being able to support a young family means resorting to crime means going to prison means now not being able to escape that system.
this recycles to my generation but i damn sure am not going to let it recycle to the next if there is to be one.


----------



## goku23

thankfully, we have a lot more going for us than previous generations and can take it on ourselves to improve our situations should we feel the need for improvement.


----------



## USAS

Doing something you don't like doing is torture.

I was reading one of those HONY blogs about an architect. At first he said he was "making safe public spaces for women". When I read that I thought wow so he must be doing great things for a great cause. Women's rights, equality etc etc. Then he revealed that he installs lights on streets and has a background in architecture.

What I took away from that is that he saw the value of his contribution to society and obviously loves what he does.

You mention that doesn't matter what job you get you'll end up getting bored in it. 

Can you think of anything that you're passionate about? Any groups that you want to help so that you can make your work meaningful? Animal rights?


----------



## tonyhd71

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why don't you like your job?


Too many reasons to name.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

You're actually pretty lucky if you can get by fine working only 40 hours as week. A lot of people I know have to work a good bit more than that top get their jobs done or pay the bills. 


It's all what you make of it. If you decide that you hate your job and you take a negative attitude with you every day into work then it will suck really bad for you, but if you decide to just try and make the best of your situation and go into work with a decent attitude then it wont be near as bad.


----------



## AussiePea

> The 40 hour work week is too much. Life is too short to spend it doing something you don't want to do just survive


They key lies in that sentence.


----------



## Grog

Don't worry only about 50 more years of it .
lol


----------



## tonyhd71

CoffeeGuy said:


> You're actually pretty lucky if you can get by fine working only 40 hours as week. A lot of people I know have to work a good bit more than that top get their jobs done or pay the bills.
> 
> It's all what you make of it. If you decide that you hate your job and you take a negative attitude with you every day into work then it will suck really bad for you, but if you decide to just try and make the best of your situation and go into work with a decent attitude then it wont be near as bad.


Looks like I'll always be miserable then.


----------



## tonyhd71

Grog said:


> Don't worry only about 50 more years of it .
> lol


----------



## iCod

If you don't like your current job, quit and find one you would like.

Problem solved.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

Indeed.

Not to be redundant but lets have it sink in.

Lets say you do get a full 8 hours of sleep every night. That plus 8 hours of work 5 days a week.

Nearly half of your waking hours are spent working for someone else making someone else rich and sure; a few people may very well like their jobs but I know that if I work for someone else, whether minimum wage or an office job, I'll be depressed.

I hate working. I have detailed as to why in some of my topics that I have started here so I won't go into full rant mode on this thread but I concur that the typical 40 hours a week for meager pay, is too much.


----------



## baxter2014

tonyhd71 said:


> The 40 hour work week is too much.


I agree. My job is quite physical. I'm quite exhausted by the end of the day and rarely feel like doing much after work. Weekends are usually recovering from the week.

I'd be a lot happier with a 4 day week and 3 day weekend. Unfortunately bills don't pay them selves :|


----------



## Imbored21

People sleep for 8 hours?? I need at least 13. **** that. 13 hours of sleep. 11 hours of warcraft. No time for work.


----------



## knightofdespair

AussiePea said:


> They key lies in that sentence.


I feel the same way, never had a job yet that I actually enjoyed. Office space is my favorite movie ever, but all I got from watching it is that I need to win the lottery and travel or go to school the rest of my life.


----------



## knightofdespair

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Not to be redundant but lets have it sink in.
> 
> Lets say you do get a full 8 hours of sleep every night. That plus 8 hours of work 5 days a week.
> 
> Nearly half of your waking hours are spent working for someone else making someone else rich and sure; a few people may very well like their jobs but I know that if I work for someone else, whether minimum wage or an office job, I'll be depressed.
> 
> I hate working. I have detailed as to why in some of my topics that I have started here so I won't go into full rant mode on this thread but I concur that the typical 40 hours a week for meager pay, is too much.


Not only that, most of the people working over 10 hours a day think they're 'harder working' or smarter than everyone else, but most of them will end up dead at 50 of a heart attack or cancer and never get those golden years of retirement.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I agree. I have an hour commute so that makes an 8 hour day a 10 hour one. During overtime periods, my work days are 12 hours coming out to a total of a 14 hour day. I can't do anything I like to do anymore. I can't work out anymore ( which is causing me to gain weight ) and I can't practice my hobbies at all.


----------



## monotonous

really, i'd rather get more work hours so i dont waste my life on meaningless ****


----------



## Malek

I work 39 hours a week for meager pay, get home very late and sleep for only on average 5-6 hours a day. What sucks is I'm not even barely making 20k a year and this is clearly not enough to live on considering how everything here is overpriced. I'm going to be living with my brother forever, why not? Anything is better than crawling. Also yes I loathe my job but I need it, been looking into other stuff on the side yet they never call me back, I feel trapped. This has been going on for years but it's either this or be homeless, so in that sense I am grafetul, I appreciate this job I hate that much I guess.

Knightofdespair is correct, I'm going to die by the age of 50 by a stroke or heart attack before I get to cash in on my 401k. It is what it is. This is a necessary evil for most people, a horrible stepping stone. Hopefully someday you'll be fortunate to be offered a position in which you work smart, not hard and rake in easy money. Who knows what the future holds but it's going to take a lot of work, faith, luck, risk, etc.


----------



## tonyhd71

Imbored21 said:


> People sleep for 8 hours?? I need at least 13. **** that. 13 hours of sleep. 11 hours of warcraft. No time for work.


Most of the time I sleep 5-6 hours. On lucky days I sleep 7. I just use 8 hours in my post because that's the standard recommended amount of sleep in general.


----------



## nubly

50 hours is better. My paycheck looks nice with the OT.


----------



## LadyApathy

I only work like 25 hours a week at the most and I still think that's too much!.... *sigh* why couldn't I be born rich?


----------



## jesse93

I know what you mean, I'm not even working that many hours lately, but working 40 hrs a week is terrible. I honestly think even if I able to find a job I actually enjoyed, I'd still hate working 40 hrs or more a week. It's beyond me how people manage to work huge amount of hours, I'd be extremely depressed.


----------



## Shinobi1001

Bored Alien said:


> I'd kill for a 40 hour work week. Try doing double that, bro.


You must be raking in the dough with all those hours! $$$


----------



## Bored Alien

I only sleep like 4 maybe 5 hours a night usually. I have insomnia and plus i feel like sleeping away most my free time is a waste but i mostly just listen to music and read crap on the Internet since i live at home and my parents still treat me like a kid and whine at me if i stay up.


----------



## fonz

Work 30 hours,too much. Will look at cutting down a day at some point...


----------



## anomnomnom

Yeah I'm working 42-43 (It's meant to be 40 but theres usually a few days of hanging back). Luckily commuting only adds about 30min in total to each day so say 45hrs wasted on work. 

It was a novelty at first getting that paycheck as I've never had a great time with getting jobs and hiding away in education, that month wait..for the pay out, it made it all worth it. For about 2 months. 

Now the money doesn't somehow make it seem any better, if my take home pay was double what it was now I'd just ask for half the hours, I want to work as little as possible while still being able to cover bills, if that means I can get away with working 15-20hrs then that would be awesome, however it isnt, even with my 40hrs its barely enough. 

I envy people who enjoy their jobs, its all very well saying just quit and get something else but that could then lead to months of unemployed depression feeling worthless! and then end up back in the same situation

Oh to win the lottery, I wouldn't work a single second ever again, sigh!


----------



## tonyhd71

jesse93 said:


> I know what you mean, I'm not even working that many hours lately, but working 40 hrs a week is terrible. I honestly think even if I able to find a job I actually enjoyed, I'd still hate working 40 hrs or more a week. It's beyond me how people manage to work huge amount of hours, I'd be extremely depressed.


Any passion I could ever have for any job no matter how well paid, would be killed by having to work 40 hours every week.


----------



## SilentLyric

I agree. I think I just hate doing work that I don't care for and that makes someone else richer.


----------



## Farideh

This is why I do not run errands on Saturdays. Streets are packed and people are grumpy. I always do my shoppings on Mondays. I used to work 9 hours a day, but started working part time which is 4 to 5 hours. I didn't want to feel like my job was my second home since I'm there every single day. I still get paid a decent amount and I'm getting tips on how to save money. If you need any tips, I can message them to you.


----------



## tonyhd71

Farideh said:


> This is why I do not run errands on Saturdays. Streets are packed and people are grumpy. I always do my shoppings on Mondays. I used to work 9 hours a day, but started working part time which is 4 to 5 hours. I didn't want to feel like my job was my second home since I'm there every single day. I still get paid a decent amount and I'm getting tips on how to save money. If you need any tips, I can message them to you.


You live on your own and work part time? Do you get paid a lot per hour? You don't have to reveal how much you make, I'm just curious if you are able to live on your own working part time because you make significantly more money than the minimum wage, or if you are really good at budgeting your money.


----------



## tonyhd71

SilentLyric said:


> I agree. I think I just hate doing work that I don't care for and that makes someone else richer.


Yes same here. I'm so sick of this system. This is like a new era of slavery. Yeah we get paid, barely anything.

And then you can argue it's nothing like slavery because nobody is forcing us to work. Wrong, we ARE forced to work because if we don't we'll be homeless and won't be able to survive.


----------



## fonz

tonyhd71 said:


> Yes same here. I'm so sick of this system. This is like a new era of slavery. Yeah we get paid, barely anything.
> 
> And then you can argue it's nothing like slavery because nobody is forcing us to work. Wrong, we ARE forced to work because if we don't we'll be homeless and won't be able to survive.


No one should ever end up homeless,whether they have a job or not...


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

what's even worse?

It doesn't seem to "stop" at a certain age. At one time, the "retirement age" was 50, then it went up to 55, and now i think it's 65?

Either way, I'm seeing 70+ y/o people working menial jobs to supplement their social security income. It doesn't stop.:blank

The blue collar system is basically the proverbial hamster in the wheel. When they finally do have enough money to settle down - they're too old to enjoy it - Or too sick.

Some of them are so "slave-conditioned" to work until they die, that when they do retire? They can't stand NOT working - so they go back to work again.

I've seen this a lot in the medical field. CEO's love cheap labor/codependency..


----------



## Kanova

Bored Alien said:


> Well its spread over 7 days, so, it's even worse. I always dreamed to have one of those jobs where you work nonstop for like 3 days straight then have 4 days completely to yourself. Or like being some kind of seasonal laborer like fishermen, work a grueling period of work then have a bunch of time off in a block with a bunch of money burning a hole in your pocket.


Trades work man. So easy to get into, and it is exactly what you want. Work your ****ing *** off 12 hour days for a month, and get a few weeks off to yourself with a giant paycheck. Some guy I work with was doing that, he has made probably around 600k since he started at 19, and he is only 23. According to him, that is the money he made.


----------



## Bored Alien

Kanova said:


> Trades work man. So easy to get into, and it is exactly what you want. Work your ****ing *** off 12 hour days for a month, and get a few weeks off to yourself with a giant paycheck. Some guy I work with was doing that, he has made probably around 600k since he started at 19, and he is only 23. According to him, that is the money he made.


Trades meaning like electrician or plumber or something? They can make decent money but you're still working constantly. I work in construction already. The only way it seems to make a ton of money is to own your own huge business where you hire a ton of illegals for slave labor and overcharge your customers. That or just be a really high end specialist of some kind, the job I'm working at now the homeowner spent 50 thousand for kitchen cabinets. For a very small kitchen. The cabinet guy came over one day saying this was the smallest job he'd ever do.

When i was in high school i had people telling me to go work on an oil rig, especially to be an underwater welder. Apparently it's a few months long shift with like 6 months off between shifts and way over 100k. I suppose I'm young enough maybe to still make an attempt at one of these kinds of jobs.


----------



## Kanova

Bored Alien said:


> Trades meaning like electrician or plumber or something? They can make decent money but you're still working constantly. I work in construction already. The only way it seems to make a ton of money is to own your own huge business where you hire a ton of illegals for slave labor and overcharge your customers. That or just be a really high end specialist of some kind, the job I'm working at now the homeowner spent 50 thousand for kitchen cabinets. For a very small kitchen. The cabinet guy came over one day saying this was the smallest job he'd ever do.
> 
> When i was in high school i had people telling me to go work on an oil rig, especially to be an underwater welder. Apparently it's a few months long shift with like 6 months off between shifts and way over 100k. I suppose I'm young enough maybe to still make an attempt at one of these kinds of jobs.


Trades work being welding, fabrication and maybe even some engineering makes the most money. Also, underwater welding is so incredibly bad for your health because of all the decompressing and breathing bottled gas. That really does a number on your body, and to get to the point of even doing underwater welding, you need to have your everything for dry welding, Level C B and A and your tickets that let you weld on structural steel. Here it is CWB tests. And after all that, which generally takes a few years to acquire, you also need your commercial diving license (not recreational) and then you need to go to actual underwater welding school. But yes, they do make a **** ton of money, and you get a raise ever few consecutive years you do it. But to get the really high numbers you need to be out far from the coast to rake in the hazard pay. I don't think it is really worth it.

Tradesmen can make a lot of money, but it mostly comes from overtime work. Generally here it is 2 weeks in, 2 weeks out.


----------



## Farideh

tonyhd71 said:


> You live on your own and work part time? Do you get paid a lot per hour? You don't have to reveal how much you make, I'm just curious if you are able to live on your own working part time because you make significantly more money than the minimum wage, or if you are really good at budgeting your money.


WhenI decided to work part time, a dear friend of mine from high school started living with me and working part time as well. I helped him get hired at the company I'm working for. So we basically see each other at work and home...I hope we don't get sick of each other yet and I'm also searching for some tips on how to earn income from home such as ebay and etsy selling. My buddy asked me about telemarketing, but as really weird as it sounds, I haven't done it before, but I did have it in mind. Talking to strangers over the phone is not a problem for me at all as much as talking to them face to face.


----------



## Dark Soul

Welcome to the rest of your life. Unless you hit the lottery or decide to just wander the streets, live like a hobo or something, well, you're going to have to work to survive in this damn world. It sucks, but that's the way it goes.


----------



## wmu'14

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> what's even worse?
> 
> It doesn't seem to "stop" at a certain age. At one time, the "retirement age" was 50, then it went up to 55, and now i think it's 65?


Now there is no 'retirement age.' You retire and people ask 'now what are you doing?' My mom's retired and it seems like everyone gives her **** for it, like she should still be working and they expect her to still be working.


----------



## tonyhd71

Dark Soul said:


> Welcome to the rest of your life. Unless you hit the lottery or decide to just wander the streets, live like a hobo or something, well, you're going to have to work to survive in this damn world. It sucks, but that's the way it goes.


That's how it is, I guess life isn't for me then. I have no interest in following this stupid endless grind.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, I guess Obamacare took care of that.

The only problem is you make less pay!


----------



## tonyhd71

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, I guess Obamacare took care of that.
> 
> The only problem is you make less pay!


I don't get it. What does obamacare have to do with working?


----------



## millenniumman75

tonyhd71 said:


> I don't get it. What does obamacare have to do with working?


 Obamacare shrank the definition of full time from 40 to 30 hours. Therefore, many companies started hiring people for 30 or less hours. No insurance, and 10 hours less pay.


----------



## tonyhd71

millenniumman75 said:


> Obamacare shrank the definition of full time from 40 to 30 hours. Therefore, many companies started hiring people for 30 or less hours. No insurance, and 10 hours less pay.


Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## knightofdespair

tonyhd71 said:


> Really? I didn't know that.


Because it never happened.


----------



## Imbored21

millenniumman75 said:


> Obamacare shrank the definition of full time from 40 to 30 hours. Therefore, many companies started hiring people for 30 or less hours. No insurance, and 10 hours less pay.


Are you sure? I just got interviewed for a part time position and they were looking for someone to work 35 hours.


----------



## millenniumman75

tonyhd71 said:


> Really? I didn't know that.


It's true.



knightofdespair said:


> Because it never happened.


Look it up. Yes it has.

I know of two places that have literally posted "Now Hiring: Up to 28 hours/week" They have a manager and two full time staffers, then SIX Obama-jobs......they are only allowed to work 24 hour weeks. If they work more than the extra hours are cut from the following week!

That's also how Obama's job counts are inflated. people have to get TWO jobs to make the money of what many people used to do for one AND no overtime for the over 40 hour work week!

It's the hidden lie Obamacare never told you!


----------



## millenniumman75

Imbored21 said:


> Are you sure? I just got interviewed for a part time position and they were looking for someone to work 35 hours.


 30 hours is the threshold for Obamacare - 31 hours and up, companies are forced to insure.

......35 is also part-time = no overtime.


----------



## knightofdespair

millenniumman75 said:


> It's true.
> 
> Look it up. Yes it has.
> 
> I know of two places that have literally posted "Now Hiring: Up to 28 hours/week" They have a manager and two full time staffers, then SIX Obama-jobs......they are only allowed to work 24 hour weeks. If they work more than the extra hours are cut from the following week!
> 
> That's also how Obama's job counts are inflated. people have to get TWO jobs to make the money of what many people used to do for one AND no overtime for the over 40 hour work week!
> 
> It's the hidden lie Obamacare never told you!


 Its an excuse for jobs that were already ****ty to begin with.


----------



## nubly

knightofdespair said:


> Its an excuse for jobs that were already ****ty to begin with.


It was done so small business could support themselves after Obamacare screwed them over.


----------



## knightofdespair

nubly said:


> It was done so small business could support themselves after Obamacare screwed them over.


Despite it costing them less.. These were the same companies ditching health benefits altogether the last 10 years while bush did absolutely nothing. Repubs had every chance in the world to fix it, one of the key reasons Obama was elected was because of the massive failure of bush in this regard.


----------



## axisfawn

Kanova said:


> That sure is life, yup. I currently work 10 hours for 5-6 days. At night. Get to work at 7PM and get home at 6:30AM.


I'm a night worker too
3 days, I work 11 AM - 10 PM
2 days, I work 4 PM - 11 PM
2 days, I work 5 AM - 12 AM

I personally love the 4-11 shift because I can wake up late, lounge around town while everyone's working, and go to work when everyone's already home.
But even 20 hr/wk jobs can be soul-sucking if you spend it in monotonous or stressful conditions


----------



## visualkeirockstar

It sucks that's why we have dreams we should reach for. Try to get that job where you're actually excited for when you wake up.


----------



## millenniumman75

knightofdespair said:


> Its an excuse for jobs that were already ****ty to begin with.


Not really. It was job - Obama took away ten hours worth of pay.....and time and a half overtime for over 40 hours.


----------



## calichick

I just worked a Sunday, 40 hours are for children.

But then again, I'm banking hardcore $$ and I friggin love my job.



Kisses xoxo


----------



## visualkeirockstar

calichick said:


> I just worked a Sunday, 40 hours are for children.
> 
> But then again, I'm banking hardcore $$ and I friggin love my job.
> 
> Kisses xoxo


Old people can't handle the hours.


----------



## tonyhd71

calichick said:


> I just worked a Sunday, 40 hours are for children.
> 
> But then again, I'm banking hardcore $$ and I friggin love my job.
> 
> Kisses xoxo


You said it yourself you love your job. And you're banking so you must be making good money.

Try working a crap $9 job that you can't stand on Sundays too


----------



## calichick

visualkeirockstar said:


> Old people can't handle the hours.


Yea cause he's super old


----------



## calichick

tonyhd71 said:


> You said it yourself you love your job. And you're banking so you must be making good money.
> 
> Try working a crap $9 job that you can't stand on Sundays too


You have to start somewhere sweetcheeks






Trust me, it gets better with education and experience.

Granted I'm only 5 years older than you but first jobs always suck balls

PS you mispelled awkward


----------



## anthropy

**** capitalism.
There has to be a better way.


----------



## Dark Soul

calichick said:


> You have to start somewhere sweetcheeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it gets better with education and experience.
> 
> Granted I'm only 5 years older than you but first jobs always suck balls
> 
> PS you mispelled awkward


Ahem, it's "misspelled."


----------



## tonyhd71

Dark Soul said:


> Ahem, it's "misspelled."


----------



## CWe

That sucks! :/


----------



## Sagacious

Bored Alien said:


> I'd kill for a 40 hour work week. Try doing double that, bro.


Don't listen to him. People like that are going to expand 'full time' to 45 hours or more. The 8 hour workday might have been fine for manual labor, or jobs that can't be done that efficiently so they take longer time.

But typical office jobs today that are full-time definitely don't need the whole 40 hours a week requirement. Every full time job I could do a majority of the work in 3-5 hours, and last hours I felt were a waste because I had done all I could in those 3-5 hours, and people that think (hours worked == amount of work done) are ruining job life for a lot of people.

If someone can do 8 hours of work in 4 hours, with the same quality - Why should they have to work longer just to get paid fairly for it? This work hard and long mentality is making a lot of people miserable.

It's like some of these people think you have to suffer to achieve anything decent...

I worked at a huge company for a temporary internship and I observed something very sad and disturbing. Most workers would only work 3 or 4 hours in a day, and screw around for the other 4-5 hours - talking to people, messing with email, or just walking around the huge office.

Were they all just lazy? No. They were efficient with their work, but didn't want to be seen as lazy so they pretended it took them 8 hours to do all that work. The result - employee has less free time and can't focus as much as they could at work if they only worked 5-6 hours. Instead they dread work , not because of the actual work, but because of the time wasted. Life time wasted for literally no reason.

This bothers me a GREAT deal and it is discouraging for me to try to get an hourly or required 40 hour job week when I know most managers I've met have this mentality.


----------



## Sagacious

tonyhd71 said:


> Any passion I could ever have for any job no matter how well paid, would be killed by having to work 40 hours every week.


Completely agree with this, although there are probably a lot of jobs I could handle 50 hours a week as long as it wasn't 10 hours straight every day.

It comes down to the fact that the amount of time you work does not reflect effort or quality exactly.

If you can do all the work that is required during a 40 hour week, in 20 hours, why should you be forced to work those 20 extra hours just to get paid for what you deserve? This thought process is how most jobs work, even Salary ones that expect you to be there 8 hours a day even if your work is done. Obviously this is different for certain jobs like manual labor where usually more time == more work, but for most jobs like Office jobs the time does not reflect work done.

This mentality actually benefits the slower/lazier employees who need the full 8 hour workday to do all their work and it seems like they're working so much harder than you because you only worked 4 hours (but you did all their work and more in half the time) you're seen as the lazy no work ethic (-.- right )


----------



## OutsideR1

calichick said:


> You have to start somewhere sweetcheeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it gets better with education and experience.
> 
> Granted I'm only 5 years older than you but first jobs always suck balls
> 
> PS you mispelled awkward


Can you be more condescending :roll

40 hours is bs and I dont know if I will ever be able to work that much. My current part time job is giving me enough trouble. Just being around other people for that long is enough to make you hate work. And anyways, work is just a distraction created to keep us busy and not think about real issues.


----------



## nubly

OutsideR1 said:


> Can you be more condescending :roll
> 
> 40 hours is bs and I dont know if I will ever be able to work that much. My current part time job is giving me enough trouble. Just being around other people for that long is enough to make you hate work. And anyways, work is just a distraction created to keep us busy and not think about real issues.


Oh sure. It has nothing to do with keeping society going.


----------



## OutsideR1

nubly said:


> Oh sure. It has nothing to do with keeping society going.


Its true. We could work half of that with our technological advances but we are forced to work more so we dont question the nature of our reality too much and be good slaves. *Consipracy nutter here*


----------



## calichick

OutsideR1 said:


> Can you be more condescending :roll
> 
> 40 hours is bs and I dont know if I will ever be able to work that much. My current part time job is giving me enough trouble. Just being around other people for that long is enough to make you hate work. And anyways, work is just a distraction created to keep us busy and not think about real issues.


Was I talking to you?

Oh look there, no I wasn't.

NEXT.


----------



## wmu'14

Sagacious said:


> Don't listen to him. People like that are going to expand 'full time' to 45 hours or more. The 8 hour workday might have been fine for manual labor, or jobs that can't be done that efficiently so they take longer time.
> 
> But typical office jobs today that are full-time definitely don't need the whole 40 hours a week requirement. Every full time job I could do a majority of the work in 3-5 hours, and last hours I felt were a waste because I had done all I could in those 3-5 hours, and people that think (hours worked == amount of work done) are ruining job life for a lot of people.
> 
> If someone can do 8 hours of work in 4 hours, with the same quality - Why should they have to work longer just to get paid fairly for it? This work hard and long mentality is making a lot of people miserable.
> 
> It's like some of these people think you have to suffer to achieve anything decent...
> 
> I worked at a huge company for a temporary internship and I observed something very sad and disturbing. Most workers would only work 3 or 4 hours in a day, and screw around for the other 4-5 hours - talking to people, messing with email, or just walking around the huge office.
> 
> Were they all just lazy? No. They were efficient with their work, but didn't want to be seen as lazy so they pretended it took them 8 hours to do all that work. The result - employee has less free time and can't focus as much as they could at work if they only worked 5-6 hours. Instead they dread work , not because of the actual work, but because of the time wasted. Life time wasted for literally no reason.
> 
> This bothers me a GREAT deal and it is discouraging for me to try to get an hourly or required 40 hour job week when I know most managers I've met have this mentality.


I agree with what you're saying.
But there's a lot of office jobs that do demand work to be done that takes more then even 10 hours a day.
A lot of it is due to phone coverage.
Things can come up at any time during the day.


----------



## calichick

Damn I hope my man won't complain so much about making money, I've already hit 35 hours and it's only Wednesday.

Show me the money baby $$$


----------



## tonyhd71

calichick said:


> Damn I hope my man won't complain so much about making money, I've already hit 35 hours and it's only Wednesday.
> 
> Show me the money baby $$$


You must love working then. I haven't worked any hours this week and im still dreading having to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## calichick

tonyhd71 said:


> You must love working then. I haven't worked any hours this week and im still dreading having to go to work tomorrow.


I don't think anyone actually likes working per se but there are certain things which make it tolerable; necessity being one (to pay your bills); disposable income being another; benefits; time to interact with others; meet new people; learn new things.

Are there no cute girls at your work?

Hell the only reason why I get up in the morning is to get all dolled up and flirt with some guys :lol

You gotta make it work for you, not every job is going to be perfect.


----------



## tonyhd71

calichick said:


> I don't think anyone actually likes working per se but there are certain things which make it tolerable; necessity being one (to pay your bills); disposable income being another; benefits; time to interact with others; meet new people; learn new things.
> 
> Are there no cute girls at your work?
> 
> Hell the only reason why I get up in the morning is to get all dolled up and flirt with some guys :lol
> 
> You gotta make it work for you, not every job is going to be perfect.


Nobody likes working but my hatred towards work is on another level. My coworkers piss me off so I don't look forward in interacting with them. I don't learn anything, its a brain dead stocking job that pays minimum wage- there is nothing to learn.

There is one cute girl at work but she works a different shift than I do.

I'm just so miserable and I have nothing to gain from working. I can't afford the life that I want, my minimum wage jobs reminds me of that fact. Its depressing. Working feels pointless when you don't have get any benefit from it. I can't move out, I can't afford college, I can't buy a car. I cant pay for health insurance and therapy to improve my social anxiety. I dont have disposable income to have fun with. Those are the things I want to do. I can't do that making $9 an hour. Therefore working is pointless for me.

I also hate my job. I can't tolerate it because I don't have a reason to. You mention necessity being one of the things that encourages people to look forward to work. I don't have any interest in a brain dead job that barely pays for the bills. I'm miserable living with my parents and I want to move out. I don't want to be a minimum wage slave barely making enough money for rent and bills. That's pointless. I have nothing to gain from life if all I'll ever be is a stocker that makes $9 an hour.

All I ever think about is how I'm wasting my time at work. I feel a brain dead low paying job is a waste of my time. Its not worth the time that it takes. I don't want this in life.

There is nothing to motivate me into dealing with a crappy job that I hate. The money is pathetic and doesn't allow me to do many things.

There is just no incentive to tolerate a crappy job that pays low for me.


----------



## calichick

tonyhd71 said:


> Nobody likes working but my hatred towards work is on another level. My coworkers piss me off so I don't look forward in interacting with them. I don't learn anything, its a brain dead stocking job that pays minimum wage- there is nothing to learn.
> 
> There is one cute girl at work but she works a different shift than I do.
> 
> I'm just so miserable and I have nothing to gain from working. I can't afford the life that I want, my minimum wage jobs reminds me of that fact. Its depressing. Working feels pointless when you don't have get any benefit from it. I can't move out, I can't afford college, I can't buy a car. I cant pay for health insurance and therapy to improve my social anxiety. I dont have disposable income to have fun with. Those are the things I want to do. I can't do that making $9 an hour. Therefore working is pointless for me.
> 
> I also hate my job. I can't tolerate it because I don't have a reason to. You mention necessity being one of the things that encourages people to look forward to work. I don't have any interest in a brain dead job that barely pays for the bills. I'm miserable living with my parents and I want to move out. I don't want to be a minimum wage slave barely making enough money for rent and bills. That's pointless. I have nothing to gain from life if all I'll ever be is a stocker that makes $9 an hour.
> 
> All I ever think about is how I'm wasting my time at work. I feel a brain dead low paying job is a waste of my time. Its not worth the time that it takes. I don't want this in life.
> 
> There is nothing to motivate me into dealing with a crappy job that I hate. The money is pathetic and doesn't allow me to do many things.
> 
> There is just no incentive to tolerate a crappy job that pays low for me.


Are you paying rent? Can't your parents help you with school? If they're not making enough money than you qualify for grants.

There's always community college. You can get your AA degree and you're out of stocking forever. I think that a unit there is like what, $20 bucks lol

Compared to my private uni at $1500 per unit I'll be slaving away my paycheck until I'm 30 paying off my loans...

Cheap schooling is so underrated. If I knew that I could just sell myself instead of my school. Lessons learned.


----------



## calichick

I'm getting paid about 4 times as much as you and I'm also in a brain dead job. Seriously, I could've done the job when I was 9-10 years old.


Confidence is really killer at job interviews. You could know nothing and sell yourself at an executive level...

Most jobs are completely bull**** anyways. White collar that is.

They just need to know who's the next face and name to fill their headcount.

I love it though because it's giving me the time to meet men and work on another side of my life. Money is one thing but it doesn't mean anything if you're unfulfilled in your love life .


----------



## calichick

I would trade all the money in the world to have just one person who cared about me. Like who really cares about me.

Money can buy you a whole lot of s*** but it can't buy you love.

I'm so envious of anyone and everyone who have figured out that part. 


Alright; I will exit. Debbie downer talk is depressing :|


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> I just worked a Sunday, 40 hours are for children.
> 
> But then again, I'm banking hardcore $$ and I friggin love my job.
> 
> Kisses xoxo


I pretty much agree with calichick and have the same mindset as her.

40 hours a week is nothing. In general, the rule of thumb is that the more you get paid, the more difficult your job is, the more hours you work, the more stressful it is and the more competitive it is. Very high-paying jobs almost always require a college degree. I know people who work in IT and computer programming (and get paid six-figure salaries) who have to work for over 24 hours straight sometimes. The interview process for high-paying jobs can be brutal. The longest interview I've had was 4 hours (I've actually had a few that were that long), and I met with almost everyone in the department who I'd be working with. Going out to lunch was sometimes part of the interview, and that can be really stressful. I know people who have interviewed for the whole day. For very high level positions at some companies, the interview can last days and it would involve giving a presentation.

I have a decent-paying job (not in the six figures, though), but it can be very stressful and some parts of my job are extremely difficult and it's not something that everyone can do. It's Wednesday and I've worked 32 hours so far. 10 hours a day is considered normal for me. I almost always have only one break during the day, and it can be as little as 30 minutes for lunch because I'm usually very busy. At my previous job, I sometimes had to come in during the weekend.

I have the same mindset as calichick in terms of the money. I don't mind the long hours because I love getting paid a decent salary (I also really like my job, so that helps). Also, I live in one of the most expensive areas in the U.S., so it helps out a lot.

The most practical way to raise your income is to get a college degree. Start off at a community college and then transfer to a public university. Just make sure you research your major well (as in make sure you can get a job with it) and do an internship before you graduate, otherwise it's a waste of time.


----------



## calichick

I hear you on the interview part...

My interview for my current job spanned over a 4 MONTH period and consisted of a series of 4 round interviews each consecutive interview getting longer (1-30 min, 2-1 hour, 3-2 hours, 4-3.5 hours) and more challenging with higher managers and a 1 hour written portion as well as a personal assessment round. (Can you imagine how I felt in the 4th month and the final round when I properly blew it with a Harvard MBA interviewer and was practically in tears after, i must've rubbed him the right way or something because I definitely didn't ace that one)

It concluded with coffee with the entire 10 person team for them to decide if they liked you after all the interviews and tests.

Not to mention on top of that I had a 3 month trial period to perform my a** off before they made a final offer :/

F***ing brutal man. Interviews BLOW! So nerve-wracking and in part dependent on so many biases which you can't control. Now I rememebered why I'm getting 72k. :teeth

P.S. Think positive all you job seekers! LOL


----------



## Blue Dino

calichick said:


> I hear you on the interview part...
> 
> My interview for my current job spanned over a 4 MONTH period and consisted of a series of 4 round interviews each consecutive interview getting longer (1-30 min, 2-1 hour, 3-2 hours, 4-3.5 hours) and more challenging with higher managers and a 1 hour written portion as well as a personal assessment round. (Can you imagine how I felt in the 4th month and the final round when I properly blew it with a Harvard MBA interviewer and was practically in tears after, i must've rubbed him the right way or something because I definitely didn't ace that one)
> 
> It concluded with coffee with the entire 10 person team for them to decide if they liked you after all the interviews and tests.
> 
> Not to mention on top of that I had a 3 month trial period to perform my a** off before they made a final offer :/
> 
> F***ing brutal man. Interviews BLOW! So nerve-wracking and in part dependent on so many biases which you can't control. Now I rememebered why I'm getting 72k. :teeth
> 
> P.S. Think positive all you job seekers! LOL


Is that a upper management position for a mega company? Because that sounds like a lot of man hours of many people invested just to interview a candidate.


----------



## tonyhd71

calichick said:


> I hear you on the interview part...
> 
> My interview for my current job spanned over a 4 MONTH period and consisted of a series of 4 round interviews each consecutive interview getting longer (1-30 min, 2-1 hour, 3-2 hours, 4-3.5 hours) and more challenging with higher managers and a 1 hour written portion as well as a personal assessment round. (Can you imagine how I felt in the 4th month and the final round when I properly blew it with a Harvard MBA interviewer and was practically in tears after, i must've rubbed him the right way or something because I definitely didn't ace that one)
> 
> It concluded with coffee with the entire 10 person team for them to decide if they liked you after all the interviews and tests.
> 
> Not to mention on top of that I had a 3 month trial period to perform my a** off before they made a final offer :/
> 
> F***ing brutal man. Interviews BLOW! So nerve-wracking and in part dependent on so many biases which you can't control. Now I rememebered why I'm getting 72k. :teeth
> 
> P.S. Think positive all you job seekers! LOL


That's kind of depressing. A 4 month interview? Wtf... This is why I hate work so much. We're pretty much nothing but tools means to stimulate the economy and keep the wheel turning. A crap load of people going through months of being analysed and looked at just for a ****ing job. Its like we are pets at a pet store, just waiting for someone to hire us.

I could go on and on about why I hate this system so much, but I'm just gonna stop.


----------



## calichick

Blue Dino said:


> Is that a upper management position for a mega company? Because that sounds like a lot of man hours of many people invested just to interview a candidate.


I'm 25 with little work experience; it's not an upper position by any means.

It's actually a junior position with a good company, I think the managers just really liked me. That's a female manager.

But like I said, most white collar office jobs are bull****, you wouldn't believe the hours spent in a week formulating plans to formulate plans to shuffle papers from one desk to another...and as long as I'm getting paid, I'll suck it up and cry all the way to the bank.

this is me and my male coworker below, situation is uncanny :lol










That's actually the look on his face and that's actually our desk proximity ..scary



tonyhd71 said:


> That's kind of depressing. A 4 month interview? Wtf..


You get used to it in the job hunt.

I was going on several other interviews with other companies at the same time all the while holding down a temp job so the blows from rejection didn't hurt as bad when at least one of the companies bites.

If they're even wagering on you for more than a month chances are they like you they wouldn't waste their time going through all that effort. But I'm guessing we probably aren't in the same industry so you needn't worry.


----------



## Blue Dino

calichick said:


> I'm 25 with little work experience; it's not an upper position by any means.
> 
> It's actually a junior position with a good company, I think the managers just really liked me. That's a female manager.
> 
> But like I said, most white collar office jobs are bull****, you wouldn't believe the hours spent in a week formulating plans to formulate plans to shuffle papers from one desk to another...and as long as I'm getting paid, I'll suck it up and cry all the way to the bank.
> 
> this is me and my male coworker below, situation is uncanny :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually the look on his face and that's actually our desk proximity ..scary


Most junior positions I see, they usually wouldn't bother to go more than 2 rounds, maybe 3 max. Your manager must've been very serious about the position then.

Yeah, I guess it's more of upper management having little clue how most things work, thus they impose all of these irrelevant and unrelated menial tasks and processes when something goes wrong, when in reality they just slow down work productivity.

And you're lucky... that's how Jim and Pam met.


----------



## OutsideR1

calichick said:


> Was I talking to you?
> 
> Oh look there, no I wasn't.
> 
> NEXT.


Last time I checked this is a public forum, sweetcheecks. I can reply to anyone I want.


----------



## nubly

wmu'14 said:


> I agree with what you're saying.
> But there's a lot of office jobs that do demand work to be done that takes more then even 10 hours a day.
> A lot of it is due to phone coverage.
> Things can come up at any time during the day.


Where are these jobs at? I've done OT but my experience has been that employers don't want you to do OT.


----------



## Lucky Charms

I feel the same exact way. It scares me to think about working 40+ hours a week. Luckily, I've yet to fully integrate into the "real world" so I haven't faced this issue yet. I still have some college to get through first.

Currently I work 4 days a week, usually with shifts around 5 hours. Even those 20 hours a week are very stressful for me, I can't imagine doubling that. I can only hope that if/when I'm able to enter a career that I actually enjoy, that 40 hours won't seem so daunting after all.


----------



## Malek

calichick said:


> I'm 25 with little work experience; it's not an upper position by any means.
> 
> It's actually a junior position with a good company, I think the managers just really liked me.
> 
> this is me and my male coworker below, situation is uncanny :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually the look on his face and that's actually our desk proximity ..scary


----------



## tonyhd71

Lucky Charms said:


> I feel the same exact way. It scares me to think about working 40+ hours a week. Luckily, I've yet to fully integrate into the "real world" so I haven't faced this issue yet. I still have some college to get through first.
> 
> Currently I work 4 days a week, usually with shifts around 5 hours. Even those 20 hours a week are very stressful for me, I can't imagine doubling that. I can only hope that if/when I'm able to enter a career that I actually enjoy, that 40 hours won't seem so daunting after all.


Today is the first day of the week that I work. I'm dreading it already.


----------



## ApathyDivine

I have been forced to work 60 hours a week, a full time job and a part time. It is so hard! I only get four hours of sleep most nights, and some nights I'm so tired when I get home that I pass out on the couch or even at the table before I make it to my bed. I've been doing this for three years now...not sure how long my body can take it. The only good thing is that I get my second job off for the summer, but I will be screwed money wise


----------



## Sagacious

There's been studies done that show getting as little as 2 hours less sleep than a person needs weakens their mental capacity (memory, attention, problem solving skills) similar or worse to being drunk.

These companies are wasting their time worrying about drug tests if people are getting high outside of work, while they need to focus on how they're lowering the quality of their employees by depriving sleep.

I think a lot of managers would be surprised how much the work quality improves by giving less hours to people. Obviously some jobs need long hours because of things like answering calls, but most of the other ones are unnecessarily set in stone as 40+ hours a week.

I've had so many jobs with long hours where the extra long hours really didn't achieve anything, regardless of what I did. Always ended up wasting time because I didn't need the whole work shift to get my work done and even started ahead on the next days work, and still had hours to waste :/ all because I'm seen as lazy if I get 8-9 hours of work done in 4-5 hours.


On a side note, it's my belief that within the next 100 years, most manual labor jobs will be replaced by several robots monitored and controlled by 1 person - or maybe not even monitored by a person once they are shown to be reliable. Stocking jobs will disappear because the robots will load from the truck (possibly even drive the truck) and robots will put it automatically into designated shelves - at a much faster rate than humans would.

This is both good and bad - there will be no more (or very little) manual labor jobs around that most people hate, but unemployment will skyrocket. I'm not really sure what people will do at that point. The counter point is that the new technology also creates new jobs - but it creates much less jobs than it eliminates - so you might have a stocking department of say 20 people, when the stocking becomes automated there will be 2 'new' jobs managing or maintaining the robots, but now the other 18 jobs are gone forever. This problem will get drastically worse as the world population increases, and it is increasing fast..

This will also kill off a lot of small businesses that can't afford the technology - so only the bigger companies are the monopoly who are using robots, while the smaller businesses will disappear along with the jobs it was creating for people.


----------



## jjj21

Blue Dino said:


> Is that a upper management position for a mega company? Because that sounds like a lot of man hours of many people invested just to interview a candidate.


Plenty of companies do that for junior positions. I've heard that google sometimes has over 5 interviews for junior positions and the interviews are very tough. Also, nowadays it's extremely common for companies to hire someone as a temp first before they make them permanent (it can be up to 6 months months before they get hired permanently). Firing a temp is much easier than firing a permanent employee and you don't have to give temps benefits. Usually, hiring for temp positions can happen within days of the interview, but hiring for permanent positions can take up to months.

Having an intense interviewing process actually makes perfect sense for high-paying positions. The company is putting a big investment in someone if they are paying them 72k per year plus benefits. They don't want that money to go to waste. It's very hard to find a good fit for those positions in terms of skill set and also personality. That makes it very hard to replace that person if they end up quitting or getting fired. At a minimum-wage retail job, if someone quits, they can replace them within a week. It wouldn't be hard to find the right fit because anyone can work a register and you don't need good social skills to be a cashier. Training for those jobs is very short and easy, but training for the higher paying jobs can last for a very long time. The training period for my last job lasted 2 months. Companies aren't going to invest all that time and money into someone unless they see them as a perfect fit.


----------



## calichick

tonyhd71 said:


> Today is the first day of the week that I work. I'm dreading it already.


Hang in there sweet'ums, nothing is forever 

In the meantime make sure to really use your days off productively to counteract how depressing your workdays are....look forward to something. I sure as hell am.


----------



## jim11

That's how weak human is. We won't have what we got today if human works less than that.


----------



## hulkamaniak

I am the same, I can barely do things I enjoy for an hour. I enjoy video editing, I only have casual work doing it, and I still look at the clock after 3 or so hours wanting to stop, my attention span is way too **** to do anything that requires thinking for that long.


----------



## Hikikomori2014

You are correct.
40 hours/week doesn't give way for much work/play balance.

Unfortunately, most people fall in place after time and become sheep, thinking there is no way out that circle. There are options.


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> I would trade all the money in the world to have just one person who cared about me. Like who really cares about me.
> 
> Money can buy you a whole lot of s*** but it can't buy you love.
> 
> I'm so envious of anyone and everyone who have figured out that part.
> 
> Alright; I will exit. Debbie downer talk is depressing :|


I've felt the same way for a while. During college, before I got into the real world, I thought that money would make me happier than anything (maybe growing up poor had something to do with it), so I worked extremely hard. I spent pretty much all of my time either studying or working at an internship and I had a high GPA. Even on the weekends, I studied for 10-12 hours a day. I didn't have much of a social life and I never dated in college. When I started making a decent salary, it felt great. I thought all those sacrifices in college were worth it. I loved having disposable income and not having to worry about things like car repairs, doctor's visits and being able to eat out. But after a while, it got old and I wanted more. I started regretting my decisions in college. I wish I would've dated girls back in college, especially since so many girls approached me. But if I had a great girlfriend and also had severe financial problems, I might feel the other way around.

I think love is the best emotion you can feel. Being in a great relationship and having no friends would feel better than being single and having lots of close friends. I have a few close friends who I almost never talk to because I'm so introverted, but despite my introversion, I still want to be in a relationship.

What makes me feel a little better is that I have this mindset where because I'm attractive, if there ever comes a time where I become extremely lonely and desperate, I know that it won't be hopeless and I actually have a good chance of eventually getting into a relationship, as long as I put some effort into it. So it makes me feel like I don't have to be in a hurry, but maybe it's because I'm a guy. Do you feel the same way about your situation?


----------



## forgetmylife

it is.. i think part-time is about the best I could pull off right now in a job that I despised

maybe I'm just destined to live out of a car, haha
or maybe work isn't is bad as I think it is
or maybe work is harder/more of a bore on those of us with sa who can't form friendships with coworkers

my first job is bound to come soon, and it's bound to be ****
i think just for good measure i'll open up an account and put 5-10% of every paycheck into it, so that just in case, say 10-20 years pass and i'm still working the same **** job, i'll have reserve money to use torwards a means to an end of pain and suffering...

the only way it's even half worth it is if it's work in a desired career field, but even then, I've heard more than once that trying to make a living at something you love doing (making work out of it) can make it seem less fun/enjoyable 

and, correct me if I'm wrong, but most people (or at least like half the population) seem unhappy with their jobs anyways

so yea


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> I've felt the same way for a while. During college, before I got into the real world, I thought that money would make me happier than anything (maybe growing up poor had something to do with it), so I worked extremely hard. I spent pretty much all of my time either studying or working at an internship and I had a high GPA. Even on the weekends, I studied for 10-12 hours a day. I didn't have much of a social life and I never dated in college. When I started making a decent salary, it felt great. I thought all those sacrifices in college were worth it. I loved having disposable income and not having to worry about things like car repairs, doctor's visits and being able to eat out. But after a while, it got old and I wanted more. I started regretting my decisions in college. I wish I would've dated girls back in college, especially since so many girls approached me. But if I had a great girlfriend and also had severe financial problems, I might feel the other way around.
> 
> I think love is the best emotion you can feel. Being in a great relationship and having no friends would feel better than being single and having lots of close friends. I have a few close friends who I almost never talk to because I'm so introverted, but despite my introversion, I still want to be in a relationship.
> 
> What makes me feel a little better is that I have this mindset where because I'm attractive, if there ever comes a time where I become extremely lonely and desperate, I know that it won't be hopeless and I actually have a good chance of eventually getting into a relationship, as long as I put some effort into it. So it makes me feel like I don't have to be in a hurry, but maybe it's because I'm a guy. Do you feel the same way about your situation?


i can safely say with no amount of shame that I am extremely lonely and desperate and craving physical, and emotional intimacy and I'm not going to claim otherwise.

I want to be in a relationship yesterday, it can not come sooner.

I'm not going to have that procrastination mindset because I relate to everything you said above on all counts about being academic and making money and never making it a point to prioritize dating. Only difference is what caused that was birth control usage, it shot my libido down in college so in a ways it's good, boys were the last thing on my mind.

But now, pill-free, I am as thirsty as a pre-pubescent boy who's just discovered Playboy and I'm feeling motivated to correct my 'situation'.

Being surrounded by 95% of married people in the workplace doesn't help either.

I want a man, I am ready like I never was before. And if anything, being single should burn attractive people that much more because every day I have to remind myself that I am damn right f***able and to never let my doubts or anxiety convince me otherwise. If only for the sex, I would be up for it at this point in time. This is how I feel about my situation.


----------



## Blue Dino

jjj21 said:


> Plenty of companies do that for junior positions. I've heard that google sometimes has over 5 interviews for junior positions and the interviews are very tough. Also, nowadays it's extremely common for companies to hire someone as a temp first before they make them permanent (it can be up to 6 months months before they get hired permanently). Firing a temp is much easier than firing a permanent employee and you don't have to give temps benefits. Usually, hiring for temp positions can happen within days of the interview, but hiring for permanent positions can take up to months.
> 
> Having an intense interviewing process actually makes perfect sense for high-paying positions. The company is putting a big investment in someone if they are paying them 72k per year plus benefits. They don't want that money to go to waste. It's very hard to find a good fit for those positions in terms of skill set and also personality. That makes it very hard to replace that person if they end up quitting or getting fired. At a minimum-wage retail job, if someone quits, they can replace them within a week. It wouldn't be hard to find the right fit because anyone can work a register and you don't need good social skills to be a cashier. Training for those jobs is very short and easy, but training for the higher paying jobs can last for a very long time. The training period for my last job lasted 2 months. Companies aren't going to invest all that time and money into someone unless they see them as a perfect fit.


Yeah, I guess its not surprising with google given how high demand there are for their job openings. Everyone wants to work there. Though I think with temps, they might attract lower qualified applicants since most more qualified applicants wouldn't apply for a temp job, unless this hiring method becomes a trend, especially in areas with highly competitive job markets.


----------



## nubly

calichick said:


> i can safely say with no amount of shame that I am extremely lonely and desperate and craving physical, and emotional intimacy and I'm not going to claim otherwise.
> 
> I want to be in a relationship yesterday, it can not come sooner.
> 
> I'm not going to have that procrastination mindset because I relate to everything you said above on all counts about being academic and making money and never making it a point to prioritize dating. Only difference is what caused that was birth control usage, it shot my libido down in college so in a ways it's good, boys were the last thing on my mind.
> 
> But now, pill-free, I am as thirsty as a pre-pubescent boy who's just discovered Playboy and I'm feeling motivated to correct my 'situation'.
> 
> Being surrounded by 95% of married people in the workplace doesn't help either.
> 
> I want a man, I am ready like I never was before. And if anything, being single should burn attractive people that much more because every day I have to remind myself that I am damn right f***able and to never let my doubts or anxiety convince me otherwise. If only for the sex, I would be up for it at this point in time. This is how I feel about my situation.


You should hook up with that dude that oogles you at work.


----------



## nubly

Hikikomori2014 said:


> You are correct.
> 40 hours/week doesn't give way for much work/play balance.
> 
> Unfortunately, most people fall in place after time and become sheep, thinking there is no way out that circle. There are options.


What are these options?


----------



## calichick

Just put in 12 hours today, 50 hour week for me.

Beat that b****es

Money over matter guys, _money_ over matter.

I'm exhausted.


----------



## calichick

nubly said:


> You should hook up with that dude that oogles you at work.


About 95% of the guys at my work oggle me you'd have to be more specific


----------



## LadyApathy

40 hours is too much!!!!! How do people do it? I worked 7 hours today and I already feel like shooting myself....


----------



## zonebox

It comes down to this, if you want to experience modern conveniences, then you have to pay others for the services they provide. There is no way around that, you can not force other people to do things for you, that is slavery.

If on the other hand, you see through the "illusion" of modern conveniences, then you don't need to work like a dog. You don't need a cell phone, you don't need designer jeans, you don't need a shiny new car, or a big house all by your lonesome.

You are not forced to work 40 hours a week, rather, you are a slave to your own desires in life. For the better part of 200,000 years humanity survived without electricity, they survived without plumbing, they lived with sticks and stones.. 

You could get by on a part time job, if you wanted more for yourself, you can have more for yourself, so long as you are caught up in the consumer based society, you are going to hold expectations that are built out of the consumer based society. 

You want to complain about it, then you are caught up in it. You are essentially complaining about something you are part of. You don't have to be part of that system though, you can bow out, and find alternatives. If you don't want to be part of that system, you can easily find a way out.

But so long as you clench on to nice cars, a cell phone with full features, a nice computer, air conditioning, all natural foods, etc, etc, etc, you are part of it.

Amen, peace out.. I know it sounds insane ;p


----------



## bottleofblues

Yeah 40hrs p/wk is too much unless you have a job you enjoy. Trick is to find one you do, not easy though truth be told most jobs are about as enjoyable as watching paint dry. Its subjective of course but they're out there and do exist.


----------



## nubly

calichick said:


> About 95% of the guys at my work oggle me you'd have to be more specific


The guy sitting next to you. Your employer needs to put up cubicles.


----------



## calichick

nubly said:


> The guy sitting next to you. Your employer needs to put up cubicles.


Guy sitting next to me is married and 40.

No thanks


----------



## Bored Alien

I'd love 40 hours if i was being paid decently. Working twice that for imaginary money essentially with no chance of ever making any use of the stupid degree i wasted 4 years getting, yeah **** life.


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> Just put in 12 hours today, 50 hour week for me.
> 
> Beat that b****es
> 
> Money over matter guys, _money_ over matter.
> 
> I'm exhausted.


53 hours for me this week. The longest day was a little over 11 hours. I win.

The longest I've worked in my life was from around 8:30am to 10:30pm, so 14 hours, but that was back in college when I did an internship. That same day, I didn't eat anything until 4:30pm. The thing is, when you're a temp or you're on a probationary period, if you don't work extremely hard and stay past 8 hours, they'll think you're lazy and won't end up hiring you as a permanent employee.

The thing about low-paying hourly jobs, like retail etc., is that they will almost never let you work overtime, and sometimes they won't even schedule you to work for 40 hours. My friend used to work at a grocery store and he was never scheduled for a full 40 hour work week, even though he was a full-time employee. For high-paying jobs that are salary-based and not hourly-based, the salary makes up for the fact that you don't get paid for working extra.

Calichick- how do you usually unwind after a long work week?


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> 53 hours for me this week. The longest day was a little over 11 hours. I win.
> 
> The longest I've worked in my life was from around 8:30am to 10:30pm, so 14 hours, but that was back in college when I did an internship. That same day, I didn't eat anything until 4:30pm. The thing is, when you're a temp or you're on a probationary period, if you don't work extremely hard and stay past 8 hours, they'll think you're lazy and won't end up hiring you as a permanent employee.
> 
> The thing about low-paying hourly jobs, like retail etc., is that they will almost never let you work overtime, and sometimes they won't even schedule you to work for 40 hours. My friend used to work at a grocery store and he was never scheduled for a full 40 hour work week, even though he was a full-time employee. For high-paying jobs that are salary-based and not hourly-based, the salary makes up for the fact that you don't get paid for working extra.
> 
> Calichick- how do you usually unwind after a long work week?


 I like to relax at home but I'm soon going to start going out more because I want to meet more guys and "diversify" myself.

Sitting on my butt all day at home after work isn't going to land me a man. I've been preparing myself mentally and physically for the next phase in my life.

That is LOVE. Love thyself and let love unto you.


----------



## wmu'14

jjj21 said:


> 53 hours for me this week. The longest day was a little over 11 hours. I win.
> 
> The longest I've worked in my life was from around 8:30am to 10:30pm, so 14 hours, but that was back in college when I did an internship. That same day, I didn't eat anything until 4:30pm. The thing is, when you're a temp or you're on a probationary period, if you don't work extremely hard and stay past 8 hours, they'll think you're lazy and won't end up hiring you as a permanent employee.
> 
> The thing about low-paying hourly jobs, like retail etc., is that they will almost never let you work overtime, and sometimes they won't even schedule you to work for 40 hours. My friend used to work at a grocery store and he was never scheduled for a full 40 hour work week, even though he was a full-time employee. For high-paying jobs that are salary-based and not hourly-based, the salary makes up for the fact that you don't get paid for working extra.
> 
> Calichick- how do you usually unwind after a long work week?


I did 50 hours a few weeks during my unpaid 'internship.' I think 1 week I did get a few hours more then that because one day I worked from 9am-10:30pm.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> I like to relax at home but I'm soon going to start going out more because I want to meet more guys and "diversify" myself.
> 
> Sitting on my butt all day at home after work isn't going to land me a man. I've been preparing myself mentally and physically for the next phase in my life.
> 
> That is LOVE. Love thyself and let love unto you.


Lmao if that doesn't work out in 5 years I'll marry you ..but I'm not beautiful in the conventional sense but I could be I guess


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> i'm not beautiful in the conventional sense but I could be I guess


Lol what exactly does that mean


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> Lol what exactly does that mean


What with the six packs or whatever physical sense I guess


----------



## calichick

You know what guys, as I was taking a walk amongst the Malibu-style mansions and the perfectly trimmed lawns, a cool but nice 65 degrees out in the early evening and the still air, with distant laughter from rowdy teenagers barbecuing at late night, during this family-filled Mother's Day weekend, I was thinking, I really want all of it.

I want someone to spend my life with, I want a shanky first apartment which we can barely afford, I want to explore the world and have a partner in crime, I want a husband and I want kids one day and I want a nice house and a joint bank account and I want to have someone to walk with at 8 pm on a nice spring evening and feel the light breeze on my face and as I was looking up at the sky today, just barely tinted with pink light, I was thinking, there's a greater purpose to all this. We are such small fragments in this universe yet our lives seem so spectacular and so filled with possibility.

Past a certain time in your life, you just want to settle down and not string random guys along and it can't always be about yourself and you getting ahead in life as much as career development is important and all that.

Beginning an independent life of your own is exciting.


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> What with the six packs or whatever physical sense I guess


A six pack does not a man make.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> You know what guys, as I was taking a walk amongst the Malibu-style mansions and the perfectly trimmed lawns, a cool but nice 65 degrees out in the early evening and the still air, with distant laughter from rowdy teenagers barbecuing at late night, during this family-filled Mother's Day weekend, I was thinking, I really want all of it.


That sounds nice I don't know what a Malibu styled mansion is though..is that a house made out of a coconut ...


----------



## Malek

Sagacious said:


> On a side note, it's my belief that within the next 100 years, most manual labor jobs will be replaced by several robots monitored and controlled by 1 person - or maybe not even monitored by a person once they are shown to be reliable. Stocking jobs will disappear because the robots will load from the truck (possibly even drive the truck) and robots will put it automatically into designated shelves - at a much faster rate than humans would.
> 
> This is both good and bad - there will be no more (or very little) manual labor jobs around that most people hate, but unemployment will skyrocket. I'm not really sure what people will do at that point. The counter point is that the new technology also creates new jobs - but it creates much less jobs than it eliminates - so you might have a stocking department of say 20 people, when the stocking becomes automated there will be 2 'new' jobs managing or maintaining the robots, but now the other 18 jobs are gone forever. This problem will get drastically worse as the world population increases, and it is increasing fast..
> 
> This will also kill off a lot of small businesses that can't afford the technology - so only the bigger companies are the monopoly who are using robots, while the smaller businesses will disappear along with the jobs it was creating for people.


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> That sounds nice I don't know what a Malibu styled mansion is though..is that a house made out of a coconut ...


By Malibu style mansion, I am referring to Barbie's dream house. Because that's how all the houses look here.










They're architecturally beautiful.

Actually I'm quite convinced that one of the houses was in fact modeled over Barbie's Malibu house. It even has the tower to the right of it. I'm in a house right now that resembles this too.


----------



## blue2

calichick said:


> I'm in a house right now that resembles this too.


 So there's no ken's around ...?


----------



## calichick

blue2 said:


> So there's no ken's around ...?


There's plenty of Ken's around, it's Barbie who's the problem.

Anxiety-ridden, devastated, introverted, love-shy and isolating Barbie :lol


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> By Malibu style mansion, I am referring to Barbie's dream house. Because that's how all the houses look here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're architecturally beautiful.
> 
> Actually I'm quite convinced that one of the houses was in fact modeled over Barbie's Malibu house. It even has the tower to the right of it. I'm in a house right now that resembles this too.


Do you live with someone, like roommates or parents? A place like that would be ridiculously expensive in California.


----------



## Jammer25

It's unfortunate. 

So many companies fail to realize that shorter workweeks would actually improve productivity and profitability.


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> Do you live with someone, like roommates or parents? A place like that would be ridiculously expensive in California.


I don't live here, I'm just visiting for the holiday weekend.


----------



## Jesuszilla

This thread is giving me nightmares of working double shifts at the hospital *shivers


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> I don't live here, I'm just visiting for the holiday weekend.


Oh, I see. Do you live in an apartment by yourself? Or do you rent a house or large apartment with a bunch of roommates? The price for a cheap studio apartment in the area that I live in is $1,500 a month. A while back, I lived with a roommate in a nice 2 bedroom apartment (in a different state) with a washer and dryer and we split the $1,500 monthly rent. Even though it's ridiculously expensive to live in my area, it's one of the very few big hubs in the U.S. for my field of work, so getting a job in other areas would be very hard.


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> Oh, I see. Do you live in an apartment by yourself? Or do you rent a house or large apartment with a bunch of roommates?


Somebody is awfully curious lol


----------



## Silent Image

I'm glad for a 40 hr work week. Gives me routine. I have my up and downs in moods, but I'm happy to have the job.


----------



## nubly

Sagacious said:


> On a side note, it's my belief that within the next 100 years, most manual labor jobs will be replaced by several robots monitored and controlled by 1 person - or maybe not even monitored by a person once they are shown to be reliable. Stocking jobs will disappear because the robots will load from the truck (possibly even drive the truck) and robots will put it automatically into designated shelves - at a much faster rate than humans would.
> 
> This is both good and bad - there will be no more (or very little) manual labor jobs around that most people hate, but *unemployment will skyrocket*. I'm not really sure what people will do at that point. The counter point is that the new technology also creates new jobs - but it creates much less jobs than it eliminates - so you might have a stocking department of say 20 people, when the stocking becomes automated there will be 2 'new' jobs managing or maintaining the robots, but now the other 18 jobs are gone forever. This problem will get drastically worse as the world population increases, and it is increasing fast.


This concern has been going on since the industrial age at least. As you said, new tech creates new jobs. Humanity will continue to thrive.


----------



## jjj21

calichick said:


> Somebody is awfully curious lol


Yeah, we just have a few things in common, haha.


----------



## calichick

jjj21 said:


> Yeah, we just have a few things in common, haha.


Ok sweetheart


----------



## Hayman

I'd be grateful with a job that was only 40 hours a week. I work nine hours a day, so my standard working week is actually 45 hours. This doesn't include the times I’m in early or finishing late (unpaid). Factor those in and my average working week is probably around 47/48 hours. I find this positively grueling and I spend most of my weekend recovering from it – not actually doing what I want to. This is part of the reason why I also suffer from bouts of depression. I simply feel like a robot that lives to work and doesn't work to live – the way it should be.

I would absolutely love a job with shorter hours, but this would mean less pay and I can just about keep my head above water doing 45 hours a week. If my pay was increased to cover the difference, I'd take a drop in hours without a second thought. 

If it was reduced to 40 hours, I'd like to start an hour later every day as it seems to be around 4-7am when I finally get some sleep after lying in bed for hours. I'm always having to force myself awake every weekday morning.


----------



## AHolivier

.


----------



## 50piecesteve

Id love to only work 40 hours a week


----------



## knightofdespair

Only dopes work more than 40 hours, unless you're the owner. There is no sum of money worth 80-90 hour workweeks, all that says is that you're low skilled and can't earn enough to live like a normal person.


----------



## Jesuszilla

knightofdespair said:


> Only dopes work more than 40 hours, unless you're the owner. There is no sum of money worth 80-90 hour workweeks, all that says is that you're low skilled and can't earn enough to live like a normal person.


That's not true. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of upper level jobs that people work for long hours.

I kinda agree that no job is worth 80-90 hour work weeks though. I'm all for working hard but I do not believe in killing yourself for a job especially if you don't have a family to take care of.


----------



## Sagacious

nubly said:


> This concern has been going on since the industrial age at least. As you said, new tech creates new jobs. Humanity will continue to thrive.


Yes but you missed a vital part of what I said - it creates new technology jobs, but for every new technology job it gets rid of multiple manual labor jobs. There will continue to be new jobs as new technology develops, but it destroys more jobs than it creates. I'm not saying humanity won't thrive.. but the poverty and joblessness will increase.


----------



## Sagacious

Malek said:


>


Lol. There is very little humor in what I said. It is the reality. Get used to it.

Maybe not in our lifetime, but the next few generations will see manual labor jobs disappear almost entirely and replaced by very few tech jobs. Huge amounts of unnemployment and overpopulation will be a serious concern in the next 100 years. Hopefully by then we have expanded civilization off of Earth, but can't really say.


----------



## Malek

Sagacious said:


> Lol. There is very little humor in what I said. It is the reality. Get used to it.
> 
> Maybe not in our lifetime, but the next few generations will see manual labor jobs disappear almost entirely and replaced by very few tech jobs. Huge amounts of unnemployment and overpopulation will be a serious concern in the next 100 years. Hopefully by then we have expanded civilization off of Earth, but can't really say.


I'm not even disagreeing with you at all dude lol. Point in fact, we've all witnessed firsthand the toll booth jobs disappearing once SunPass was a thing, that's only one example. I'm quite certain you are correct, but as you say, most people take solace in the fact that they'll be dead by the time that problem would affect them, the manual laborers.

It's like, all of humanity can see the error of our ways, yet we just shove and push away the important problems and leave it for the next future generations to handle, very selfish but this is most people sadly.


----------



## Skeletra

Want to trade? I have around 14 hours a month.
Yes, I live with my parents.

Back when I worked in advertising I'd ocassionally have to work 60 hours a week. Even more near Christmas. It's just the nature of the job. And ****ty customers who think we are wizards and give us unrealistic deadlines or forgets to give us the images and text we need until the wery last minute &#55357;&#56885;


----------



## OutsideR1

calichick said:


> You know what guys, as I was taking a walk amongst the Malibu-style mansions and the perfectly trimmed lawns, a cool but nice 65 degrees out in the early evening and the still air, with distant laughter from rowdy teenagers barbecuing at late night, during this family-filled Mother's Day weekend, I was thinking, I really want all of it.
> 
> I want someone to spend my life with, I want a shanky first apartment which we can barely afford, I want to explore the world and have a partner in crime, I want a husband and I want kids one day and I want a nice house and a joint bank account and I want to have someone to walk with at 8 pm on a nice spring evening and feel the light breeze on my face and as I was looking up at the sky today, just barely tinted with pink light, I was thinking, there's a greater purpose to all this. We are such small fragments in this universe yet our lives seem so spectacular and so filled with possibility.
> 
> Past a certain time in your life, you just want to settle down and not string random guys along and it can't always be about yourself and you getting ahead in life as much as career development is important and all that.
> 
> Beginning an independent life of your own is exciting.


Let's hope they aren't intimidated by your perfect beauty


----------



## The Sorrow

I am going to only work part time, because more then 600€ per month is more then enough.


----------



## knightofdespair

Jesuszilla said:


> That's not true. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of upper level jobs that people work for long hours.
> 
> I kinda agree that no job is worth 80-90 hour work weeks though. I'm all for working hard but I do not believe in killing yourself for a job especially if you don't have a family to take care of.


Every job I've ever seen with that, most of the people are salary with some kind of god complex who think they prove to the world how great they are by sacrificing everything at home to sit around the company far more than is really required. 50% could reduce those to 40 hours for the same pay if there wasn't a culture/expectation problem and the other 50% boils down to cheap employer or bad management trying to do too much without enough workers. A good third of the people in the work force are going to be dead before 70, usually the same ones who think they're going to work 100 hour weeks until they turn 60 and then retire.


----------



## Jesuszilla

knightofdespair said:


> Every job I've ever seen with that, most of the people are salary with some kind of god complex who think they prove to the world how great they are by sacrificing everything at home to sit around the company far more than is really required. 50% could reduce those to 40 hours for the same pay if there wasn't a culture/expectation problem and the other 50% boils down to cheap employer or bad management trying to do too much without enough workers. A good third of the people in the work force are going to be dead before 70, usually the same ones who think they're going to work 100 hour weeks until they turn 60 and then retire.


I wonder if it's the culture that gives them the complex. I've heard of people purposely working crazy hours so the company doesn't think their lazy. That mentality of more work=most production possible is still ingrained into the work culture.


----------



## Sagacious

knightofdespair said:


> Every job I've ever seen with that, most of the people are salary with some kind of god complex who think they prove to the world how great they are by sacrificing everything at home to sit around the company far more than is really required. 50% could reduce those to 40 hours for the same pay if there wasn't a culture/expectation problem and the other 50% boils down to cheap employer or bad management trying to do too much without enough workers. A good third of the people in the work force are going to be dead before 70, usually the same ones who think they're going to work 100 hour weeks until they turn 60 and then retire.


Yeah this mentality is ruining workplaces for a lot of people.
Someone who is only working 30 hours could easily do more work than someone who is sacrificing their health to work 50-60 hours simply for the fact that overworking will reduce your attention and overall effort during that extra time.

I'd even say that the person working 50-60 hours might have low quality work compared to the person working 30 hours - and yet the boss will think the 50-60 person is doing all the work and think the 30 hour person is just extra or lazy. I seriously hope this mentality dies out soon but I've seen it at a lot of jobs so I doubt it.

There's tons of studies coming out showing that long hours kills attention and performance and I hope this soon has an effect on labor laws.


----------



## calichick

OutsideR1 said:


> Let's hope they aren't intimidated by your perfect beauty


I sense a little jealousy 

Don't worry sweetheart hes gonna be fine as flame himself.


----------



## fonz

calichick said:


> I sense a little jealousy
> 
> Don't worry sweetheart hes gonna be fine as flame himself.


Who is in your avi? Is that who you wish was your bf?


----------



## nubly

Jesuszilla said:


> That's not true. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of upper level jobs that people work for long hours.
> 
> I kinda agree that no job is worth 80-90 hour work weeks though. I'm all for working hard but I do not believe in killing yourself for a job especially if you don't have a family to take care of.


There are. The regional president of my company lives in LA, works in Nevada on Mon and Fri and works in Arizona the other three days. The CEO is also president of two other companies. These people put in a lot of hours at work and are away from their family a lot more than lower level people.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup

I think that if you have to do work you dislike in order to survive, you really need to be doing something you love (or at least enjoy) in whatever spare time you have left.

Otherwise it's too depressing.


----------



## knightofdespair

nubly said:


> There are. The regional president of my company lives in LA, works in Nevada on Mon and Fri and works in Arizona the other three days. The CEO is also president of two other companies. These people put in a lot of hours at work and are away from their family a lot more than lower level people.


Yeah but as a regional president he's probably getting far more of a compensation than the average schlub who is expected to work 80 hours on salary and doesn't get any bonuses or jack squat for actually doing more - just does it because of fear of losing his job.


----------



## knightofdespair

Fuzzycoffeecup said:


> I think that if you have to do work you dislike in order to survive, you really need to be doing something you love (or at least enjoy) in whatever spare time you have left.
> 
> Otherwise it's too depressing.


Okay so what about the big chunk of us who don't really like any job. I like to tinker with stuff, I hate dealing with people or deadlines or politics. My ideal job would be designing or tinkering with some kind of machinery, but even in that environment you will have jerk customers or bosses in there making the job a pain in the ***.


----------



## OutsideR1

calichick said:


> I sense a little jealousy
> 
> Don't worry sweetheart hes gonna be fine as flame himself.


I sure hope so because he has to be as vain as you, which might be difficult.

And stop calling me sweetheart.


----------



## Carlfrukt

9 hours a week (3 hours 3 days a week) was too much for me. I couldn't stand it. If I had to work 40 hours a week I would probably be dead by now.


----------



## nubly

knightofdespair said:


> Yeah but as a regional president he's probably getting far more of a compensation than the average schlub who is expected to work 80 hours on salary and doesn't get any bonuses or jack squat for actually doing more - just does it because of fear of losing his job.


Of course he is getting paid more. He has a huge and stressful responsibility so he gets compensated for it. Not that many people work 80hrs a day guy.


----------



## Sagacious

nubly said:


> Of course he is getting paid more. He has a huge and stressful responsibility so he gets compensated for it. Not that many people work 80hrs a day guy.


Why is it you appear in every one of these work threads justifying 60+ hour work weeks?

Working serious overtime for a job you enjoy is vastly different than what these people are complaining about - working a job they hate. Yet you come in here like they should be grateful they get to spend a majority of their life at a job they absolutely hate. You're just slapping them in the face.

You shouldn't bother posting in these at all if you can't understand that most people don't want to waste their life away at work.


----------



## nubly

Sagacious said:


> Why is it you appear in every one of these work threads justifying 60+ hour work weeks?
> 
> Working serious overtime for a job you enjoy is vastly different than what these people are complaining about - working a job they hate. Yet you come in here like they should be grateful they get to spend a majority of their life at a job they absolutely hate. You're just slapping them in the face.
> 
> You shouldn't bother posting in these at all if you can't understand that most people don't want to waste their life away at work.


I'm not justifying 60 hour work weeks I'm asking where are these supposed jobs that have people continuously work more than 40 hours.


----------



## ilsr

In certain cities in California, relatively new police officers were able to work overtime over regular hours with great overtime pay or equivalent. Not sure if that's been reformed by now.


----------



## andy0128

I agree I think 40 hours is too much especially when you throw in looking after a family and doing chores etc. I hardly have time for any hobbies and often go to bed with the flat in a mess, dishes unwashed and so on. Stuff like going to the doctor and dentist also gets put on hold a lot because i am worried about losing my job if i go too often. People will say work less or change jobs. I cannot afford to work less and i'd be terrified of quitting as it took me over 3 years to find a full time fixed employment. Besides what are the chances of me finding a job that pays the bills for working fewer hours. Let's face it a good chunk of my working week goes towards the coffers of our billionaires and i guess i ought to feel glad of that fact.


----------



## Medeia

Jesuszilla said:


> That's not true. I'm pretty sure there are plenty of upper level jobs that people work for long hours.
> 
> I kinda agree that no job is worth 80-90 hour work weeks though. I'm all for working hard but I do not believe in killing yourself for a job especially if you don't have a family to take care of.


Killing yourself for a job if you do have family to take care of also doesn't sound sustainable. 



nubly said:


> What are these options?


I also want to know. My impression is, if you get stuff done in 4 hours which takes other people 8, that makes you a super employee and all the firms want you. The better firms will probably pay you more. But it just means you need to do twice the amount of stuff in 8 hours.


----------



## TalynStarburst

A couple of years ago I worked night shift 7 on and 7 off. I would work 7 10 hour shifts in a row.. then have a week off. I left because the supervisor kept messing around with my schedule. I allowed my stress to take me down as I didn't know how to deal with the conflict.

I've regretted leaving since as I could never adjust back to 8 hour days, 5 days a week..


----------



## knightofdespair

Medeia said:


> I also want to know. My impression is, if you get stuff done in 4 hours which takes other people 8, that makes you a super employee and all the firms want you. The better firms will probably pay you more. But it just means you need to do twice the amount of stuff in 8 hours.


No generally they either go by how you 'sound', aka if you're a nervous wreck it doesn't matter what you do you will be perceived as a slacker. A lot of other jobs introduce 'metrics' which warp their view of what is being done. The guy who bullies customers into just accepting ****ty service or not giving refunds looks much more productive than the guy actually listening and solving problems. The cable tech who throws an install in as fast as possible and slaps the wiring right on the outside looks 'productive'.


----------



## Silere

My first job was as a kitchen porter, working 55 hours a week. 11 hours each day, 2 shifts, with a 3 hour gap in between. So 40 hours is heaven from my perspective. My older brother, who used to be a chef, used to work well over that, sometimes around 70 to 80 hours a week.

I'd still rather not work the 40 hours though. I'm not the kind of person who needs a job to have a purpose or stop them getting bored (I know that some people like their jobs which is enviable). I'd happily never work again if I didn't need to. Don't get me wrong I'll work hard whilst I'm there (I won employee of the year last year) but I'd definitely rather not be there.


----------



## jfruedam

Jammer25 said:


> It's unfortunate.
> 
> So many companies fail to realize that shorter workweeks would actually improve productivity and profitability.


THIS. You don't do a **** after 3:00 pm...zombie mode activated.

I understand that in jobs that involve attending people that idea cannot apply, but, for me, who sits on a ****ing chair in front of a computer for 10 or more hours this is the right way to go.

Sometimes I don't even do anything after 2-3 PM because I have already finished my duties. Why do I have to stare at the clock another 3 hours?...


----------



## jfruedam

Recently, they gave me a notification because I was wasting time surfing the web after 3 PM....The biggest LOL ever. WTF do you want? At that time I have already finished my daily job.


----------



## tonyhd71

First time since December that I'm working 40 hours. Here we go....


----------



## foe

I'm currently on a 4 or 5 week stretch of 48-52 hours each week. I'd rather be working than staying at home doing nothing.

My only complain is that I do 12-hour shifts and half of it overnights. So hard to find time for sleep.


----------



## jfruedam

foe said:


> I'm currently on a 4 or 5 week stretch of 48-52 hours each week. *I'd rather be working than staying at home doing nothing*.
> 
> My only complain is that I do 12-hour shifts and half of it overnights. So hard to find time for sleep.


Depends of how much you hate your work. No money is worth torturing yourself for 12 straight hours.


----------



## Nilufar

Life was much easier before we were "civilised"... They say Indian tribes in the North America only worked 3 hours per days and spend the rest smoking and having sex... And still, not all^^


----------



## nubly

Nilufar said:


> Life was much easier before we were "civilised"... They say Indian tribes in the North America only worked 3 hours per days and spend the rest smoking and having sex... And still, not all^^


Our don't know how true this is but they had no indoor plumbing, no heating or air condition, had to hunt their own food, couldn't travel far, etc. Doesn't sound ideal to me.


----------



## fonz

nubly said:


> Our don't know how true this is but they had no indoor plumbing, no heating or air condition, had to hunt their own food, couldn't travel far, etc. Doesn't sound ideal to me.


Still,I'd be willing to bet that their average level of happiness was much higher than ours...


----------



## jman128

I think the problem is that most work doesn't feel meaning full. Punching numbers in an Excel file all day is mental torture. There's nothing tangible about it. Human beings are hunter-gatherers and builders. We aren't meant to sit at a desk and stare at a screen all day.


----------



## AussiePea

jman128 said:


> I think the problem is that most work doesn't feel meaning full. Punching numbers in an Excel file all day is mental torture. There's nothing tangible about it. Human beings are hunter-gatherers and builders. We aren't meant to sit at a desk and stare at a screen all day.


Pretty much. For work to possibly be enjoyable there needs to be a real sense of accomplishment and belonging imo.


----------



## LastRide

We are all nothing but slaves.

You spend your childhood watching cartoons, shows, listening about religion and everything else created just to brainwash you from start.
Then instead of playing with other kids, friends, discovering you spend most of your time in school where they don't teach you anything useful, where all they do is brainwash you to obey laws and go in debt, and never rebel against system.

Then they brainwash you into going to college where you create debt to make sure you cant do anything but work and pay it off.
They brainwash you into thinking college will give you better paying job, and you don't even realize even if you manage to get good job you will pay most of it for loans etc, and you will still be making close to minimum wage after all that.

Then they brainwash you into thinking that you need kids and family, which created even more debt and thats it, you work till you die, so simple so effective.

Movies, Games, and everything else is created just to keep you blinded and most of people never even realize this.

Most of your paycheck goes to taxes, then when you go to store they take even more taxes, then when you need gas they take even more taxes, most of earned money still goes back to them.
People are brainwashed into thinking we need government and we can't do anything without paying taxes, how government works for us etc.
None of that is true, we work for them, we are just slaves to them, thats all purpose of our existence.

Only people like us, the ones that hit the rock bottom can see through all this bull****, how fake all this is.


----------



## Malek

^

Well aren't you just a ray of sunshine lol.

Too bad you're more or less correct.


----------



## HellCell

LastRide said:


> We are all nothing but slaves.
> 
> You spend your childhood watching cartoons, shows, listening about religion and everything else created just to brainwash you from start.
> Then instead of playing with other kids, friends, discovering you spend most of your time in school where they don't teach you anything useful, where all they do is brainwash you to obey laws and go in debt, and never rebel against system.
> 
> Then they brainwash you into going to college where you create debt to make sure you cant do anything but work and pay it off.
> They brainwash you into thinking college will give you better paying job, and you don't even realize even if you manage to get good job you will pay most of it for loans etc, and you will still be making close to minimum wage after all that.
> 
> Then they brainwash you into thinking that you need kids and family, which created even more debt and thats it, you work till you die, so simple so effective.
> 
> Movies, Games, and everything else is created just to keep you blinded and most of people never even realize this.
> 
> Most of your paycheck goes to taxes, then when you go to store they take even more taxes, then when you need gas they take even more taxes, most of earned money still goes back to them.
> People are brainwashed into thinking we need government and we can't do anything without paying taxes, how government works for us etc.
> None of that is true, we work for them, we are just slaves to them, thats all purpose of our existence.
> 
> Only people like us, the ones that hit the rock bottom can see through all this bull****, how fake all this is.


I'm with you 100%, but what do you suggest would be the solution? Even if it is hypothetical.

I don't know about other people, but I do not favor the current model lifestyle, which is exactly what you described. Working 40 hours a week, means wasting 40 hours of your time doing something you don't want to do for 40 to 50 years until retirement. Hardly different from slavery.

I feel that one solution is the invention of androids and perfect artificial intelligence. All manual work will be replaced with machines and work is optional. People can be free to indulge in whatever activity their heart desires.

Alternatively, a less "ahead of our time" approach has been proposed Switzerland. They are giving a monthly allowance ($2800) to all citizens enough for food, shelter and essentials so people aren't forced to do the activities they don't want to do, but if they do take up work, it is because of true desire.


----------



## LastRide

There is nothing we can do about it, It was happening before we came here and will still happen long after we are gone.
People will never wake up, at least not enough people to make difference.

There are people who will never realize this because they are brainwashed from start, there are people who start seeing through this BS but refuse to believe it, there are people see it and try to change it but can't do anything, and there are people like me who just see there is nothing that can be done.

Every time I ever mentioned it anyone in my life they called me lazy, retarded, crazy, told me I will never grow up, that my parents should've beat me up more etc.
Even my own parents call me crazy.

They may have taken my childhood and forced me to go in ****ing school but I refuse to spend my whole life being slave, and earning "them" money and helping this system, I would rather DIE.
Any time I just think about this it fills my body with anger and violent thoughts, I swear I could kill every single person that was involved in this, I could break every bone in their body, burn and torture them to death.
You see how angry this makes me?

Should we talk about overtime, like 40 ****ing hours is not enough, where you slave away whole ****ing days in that place just so they can take even more taxes and steal more from you.
Every time my boss tells me about mandatory overtime I wanna smash his ****ing head into ****ing pieces.

I had plan about saving some money and going back to my old country where I could live on 50$ a month maybe, but who am I lying, it will never happen, I will probably kill someone from all this anger or kill myself, or just die from heart attack soon.


----------



## nubly

LastRide said:


> There is nothing we can do about it, It was happening before we came here and will still happen long after we are gone.
> People will never wake up, at least not enough people to make difference.
> 
> There are people who will never realize this because they are brainwashed from start, there are people who start seeing through this BS but refuse to believe it, there are people see it and try to change it but can't do anything, and there are people like me who just see there is nothing that can be done.
> 
> Every time I ever mentioned it anyone in my life they called me lazy, retarded, crazy, told me I will never grow up, that my parents should've beat me up more etc.
> Even my own parents call me crazy.
> 
> They may have taken my childhood and forced me to go in ****ing school but I refuse to spend my whole life being slave, and earning "them" money and helping this system, I would rather DIE.
> Any time I just think about this it fills my body with anger and violent thoughts, I swear I could kill every single person that was involved in this, I could break every bone in their body, burn and torture them to death.
> You see how angry this makes me?
> 
> Should we talk about overtime, like 40 ****ing hours is not enough, where you slave away whole ****ing days in that place just so they can take even more taxes and steal more from you.
> Every time my boss tells me about mandatory overtime I wanna smash his ****ing head into ****ing pieces.
> 
> I had plan about saving some money and going back to my old country where I could live on 50$ a month maybe, but who am I lying, it will never happen, I will probably kill someone from all this anger or kill myself, or just die from heart attack soon.


If you get a job you'll be preoccupied from that baseless anger.


----------



## LastRide

nubly said:


> If you get a job you'll be preoccupied from that baseless anger.


Baseless anger???

I do have a job, did you miss a part where i mention how I wanna smash my bosses head every time he mentions OT?
I'm not lazy, every day my boss tells me how im hardest working person there, and complains about others not doing anything etc, yet doesn't fire them.
I just despise everything, every single thing about this system.
I refuse to spend 5-6 days every week at work, so I can get Sunday off and spend it worrying about Monday, I refuse to do this for next 40-50-60 years aka until I die (by the time I reach 70 yrs, I'm 100% sure I wont live next 5-6 years let alone 50, retirement age will be moved up to 85-90 so...)

Only thing that is important to me is FREE TIME, I dont give a **** about money or job or what people think about me if I'm not working, or helping this system.

I would rather die than be a slave my whole life.


----------



## LastRide

nubly said:


> If you get a job you'll be preoccupied from that baseless anger.


Baseless anger?
Just GTFO, I have read every single thread on this forum about this and in most of them I saw you and your posts about how you want more overtime, how you choose to pay taxes, how this system is great etc.
I hope you are trolling, if not then i feel sorry for you.
You are just what they wanted, a perfect slave.

I do have a job, did you miss a part where i mention how I wanna smash my bosses head every time he mentions OT?
I'm not lazy, every day my boss tells me how im hardest working person there, and complains about others not doing anything etc, yet doesn't fire them.
I just despise everything, every single thing about this system.
I refuse to spend 5-6 days every week at work, so I can get Sunday off and spend it worrying about Monday, I refuse to do this for next 40-50-60 years aka until I die (by the time I reach 70 yrs, I'm 100% sure I wont live next 5-6 years let alone 50, retirement age will be moved up to 85-90 so...)

Only thing that is important to me is FREE TIME, I dont give a **** about money or job or what people think about me if I'm not working, or helping this system.

I would rather die than be a slave my whole life.


----------



## fonz

LastRide said:


> Baseless anger?
> Just GTFO, I have read every single thread on this forum about this and in most of them I saw you and your posts about how you want more overtime, how you choose to pay taxes, how this system is great etc.
> I hope you are trolling, if not then i feel sorry for you.
> You are just what they wanted, a perfect slave.
> 
> I do have a job, did you miss a part where i mention how I wanna smash my bosses head every time he mentions OT?
> I'm not lazy, every day my boss tells me how im hardest working person there, and complains about others not doing anything etc, yet doesn't fire them.
> I just despise everything, every single thing about this system.
> I refuse to spend 5-6 days every week at work, so I can get Sunday off and spend it worrying about Monday, I refuse to do this for next 40-50-60 years aka until I die (by the time I reach 70 yrs, I'm 100% sure I wont live next 5-6 years let alone 50, retirement age will be moved up to 85-90 so...)
> 
> Only thing that is important to me is FREE TIME, I dont give a **** about money or job or what people think about me if I'm not working, or helping this system.
> 
> I would rather die than be a slave my whole life.


So why are you working then?


----------



## Troutbum76

tonyhd71 said:


> The standard work day is 8 hours. The average recommended amount of sleep is 8 hours. That's 16 hours out of a 24 hour day. Then you have to factor in commuting time and random miscellaneous errands like grocery shopping chores etc.
> 
> That leaves very little time to do anything on days when you work.
> 
> I find this very depressing. Even when I only sleep 4 hours I still feel like the day is too short. I don't even work 40 hours and I'm sick of this pointless repetitive grind.
> 
> The 40 hour work week is too much. Life is too short to spend it doing something you don't want to do just survive. I hate working so much with a passion. I had a 4 day weekend and the first time I went back to work yesterday and I already hate it so much again. I thought the 4 day weekend would allow me to cool off but it didn't. I have to work 2 more days and I'm dreading it. Then I get a day off and then I work again.
> 
> So sick of this ****. It doesn't.matter if I get another job I'll just get sick of it again.


I suffer from these same feelings of dread even though I have an extremely flexible job that I don't mind and pays well. I think the issue is that those of us with social anxiety dread work because it forces us to face our anxieties head-on as opposed to retreating which is our natural go-to response.


----------



## Troutbum76

Imbored21 said:


> People sleep for 8 hours?? I need at least 13. **** that. 13 hours of sleep. 11 hours of warcraft. No time for work.


You need to destroy everything related to Warcraft. There is nothing worse that you can do to fuel your social anxiety than to continue to hide away indoors playing a pointless video game that strips you of social interaction. Your life is shorter than you think... All you're doing is wasting precious time. You will eventually have to put down the keyboard and face reality as opposed to living in the fantasy world.


----------



## LastRide

fonz said:


> So why are you working then?


Trying to save enough money just to live 1-2 years without working.
Doing what i wanna do, I don't care what happens after that.


----------



## monotonous

depends on the person, i would like to work 70 hours a week if i had a better career which i dont, as i literally dont have a life working is the only meaningful thing i can do


----------



## tonyhd71

fonz said:


> So why are you working then?


Because if he doesn't work he won't have money, and you need money for everything?


----------



## nubly

LastRide said:


> Baseless anger?
> Just GTFO, I have read every single thread on this forum about this and in most of them I saw you and your posts about how you want more overtime, how you choose to pay taxes, how this system is great etc.
> I hope you are trolling, if not then i feel sorry for you.
> You are just what they wanted, a perfect slave.
> 
> I do have a job, did you miss a part where i mention how I wanna smash my bosses head every time he mentions OT?
> I'm not lazy, every day my boss tells me how im hardest working person there, and complains about others not doing anything etc, yet doesn't fire them.
> I just despise everything, every single thing about this system.
> I refuse to spend 5-6 days every week at work, so I can get Sunday off and spend it worrying about Monday, I refuse to do this for next 40-50-60 years aka until I die (by the time I reach 70 yrs, I'm 100% sure I wont live next 5-6 years let alone 50, retirement age will be moved up to 85-90 so...)
> 
> Only thing that is important to me is FREE TIME, I dont give a **** about money or job or what people think about me if I'm not working, or helping this system.
> 
> I would rather die than be a slave my whole life.


It's not that bad.


----------



## knightofdespair

HellCell said:


> I'm with you 100%, but what do you suggest would be the solution? Even if it is hypothetical.
> 
> I don't know about other people, but I do not favor the current model lifestyle, which is exactly what you described. Working 40 hours a week, means wasting 40 hours of your time doing something you don't want to do for 40 to 50 years until retirement. Hardly different from slavery.
> 
> I feel that one solution is the invention of androids and perfect artificial intelligence. All manual work will be replaced with machines and work is optional. People can be free to indulge in whatever activity their heart desires.
> 
> Alternatively, a less "ahead of our time" approach has been proposed Switzerland. They are giving a monthly allowance ($2800) to all citizens enough for food, shelter and essentials so people aren't forced to do the activities they don't want to do, but if they do take up work, it is because of true desire.


This was the goal of technology all along, and instead you got the bottom 90% competing for 10% of the rewards, while the top 10% get more than they can ever use simply by value of ownership and exploitation of the rest. Without eliminating this waste, the only real result will be massive drop in quality of life and mass extermination of the poor at some point.


----------



## HellCell

knightofdespair said:


> This was the goal of technology all along, and instead you got the bottom 90% competing for 10% of the rewards, while the top 10% get more than they can ever use simply by value of ownership and exploitation of the rest. Without eliminating this waste, the only real result will be massive drop in quality of life and mass extermination of the poor at some point.


I would say that if I was a billionaire, there wouldn't be any doubt I'd start helping the community. I don't mean charities, which is good and all, but unsuccessful for the most part.
I'd do something more along the lines of arranging board meetings for solutions to the economy. Then start a motivational public speech campaign. Yes, I know what you're thinking? Public speeches and SA? When there's something I'm passionate about, public speeches don't even faze me, it just becomes my calling.

So the underlying question is how can we change the minds of the super rich and powerful? I would love to see how their behavior would change if they could just step into the shoes of a poor person for a solid week. I think they need inspiration like that. Yet still, they could remain complacent, plug their ears and close their eyes and scream no.


----------



## knightofdespair

HellCell said:


> I would say that if I was a billionaire, there wouldn't be any doubt I'd start helping the community. I don't mean charities, which is good and all, but unsuccessful for the most part.
> I'd do something more along the lines of arranging board meetings for solutions to the economy. Then start a motivational public speech campaign. Yes, I know what you're thinking? Public speeches and SA? When there's something I'm passionate about, public speeches don't even faze me, it just becomes my calling.
> 
> So the underlying question is how can we change the minds of the super rich and powerful? I would love to see how their behavior would change if they could just step into the shoes of a poor person for a solid week. I think they need inspiration like that. Yet still, they could remain complacent, plug their ears and close their eyes and scream no.


It probably depends on how you got to be a billionaire.. The vast majority got that way by exploiting children and slaves in third world countries and hiring the cheapest people they could exploit in the USA, while negotiating under the table tax deals that mean they walk away with 3 times more profits than the regular working person would. After they sold their soul to the devil for all this money, the last thing they care about is us poor saps that they view as nothing but trash to them.


----------



## Sacrieur

nubly said:


> Our don't know how true this is but they had no indoor plumbing, no heating or air condition, had to hunt their own food, couldn't travel far, etc. Doesn't sound ideal to me.


The amount of time they spent working was a lot less, however.


----------



## HellCell

knightofdespair said:


> It probably depends on how you got to be a billionaire.. The vast majority got that way by exploiting children and slaves in third world countries and hiring the cheapest people they could exploit in the USA, while negotiating under the table tax deals that mean they walk away with 3 times more profits than the regular working person would. After they sold their soul to the devil for all this money, the last thing they care about is us poor saps that they view as nothing but trash to them.


It's like we never learned from the days of the robber barons.

Why can't more people start protesting? We need to hold these people accountable somehow, but I'm sure they are bound to them because they have their jobs at stake.

I can just imagine if some guy did try to protest. He'd be fired, silenced, and be disparaged as a no good rebel. Everyone else keeps working because it's the norm to work 40+ hours a week, otherwise you're lazy. Meanwhile the chairman of the corporation is laughing his *** off by how easy this system allows him to prod humans around and get away with it.
Hell, it's not unheard of for them to fool around with their hot secretaries or else they're fired.


----------



## whocares187

i work 10 hours and get paid for 25. lol.


----------



## knightofdespair

HellCell said:


> Why can't more people start protesting? We need to hold these people accountable somehow, but I'm sure they are bound to them because they have their jobs at stake.


Protesting is a waste of time, violence is the only thing that will resolve it and the first person or few that try will get squashed like a bug to make an example. It will take more than 50% of society revolting against these greedy *******s to make any real difference, standing around holding signs isn't going to do it.


----------



## MermaidKitten

I work about 30 hrs a week. I dropped down to part time after working full time plus a little for two years. My body still hurts and I'm still exhausted. I want to go back to full time for the money, but I'd rather be at home an extra day and rest my body and mind. And people think it's pathetic that I work part time and they always ask if i'm also in school and when i say no they give me a look like what get a full time job you lazy ****. I'm self conscious about it and will probably bite the bullet and go back to full time eventually but god damn i do not want to at all. I never feel good. And the place sucks, my managers are mean. It's not so easy to just "find another job". Most everyone can't just quit and instantly find a new one. Some of us have harder time with moving from one thing we know to something that maybe could be better but could also be worse. It's not so black and white.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

knightofdespair said:


> Protesting is a waste of time, violence is the only thing that will resolve it and the first person or few that try will get squashed like a bug to make an example. It will take more than 50% of society revolting against these greedy *******s to make any real difference, standing around holding signs isn't going to do it.


This is sad but true.

As crappy and terrible of a person as he was, the only real reason Hitler came into power was because he was an impassioned speaker whom got a wide array of people to believe his message.

Look up full raw Hitler speeches on YouTube. Whether it was flipping his hair slightly, crossing his arms ferociously, or taking a moment of pause in between his speeches to "gather" his emotions, he got many people to believe in what he said and therefore fall in line to his command.

How does this relate to modern society? Our system is structured on long taught and spouted falsities that we were led to believe were beneficial to us as a people. They were lies.

All these riots and protests you see in the modern world won't change anything. Occupy Wall St a few years ago, was this generations calling card and even that did nothing.

In order to enact change you must get an astronomically high amount of people to riot/ protest with you, and that will never happen.

We commonly hear in the first world about how the richest 1% control a majority of the wealth. Those rich people have subordinates whom will follow them so long as there is a promise of security through financial or whatever means. There will always be someone who is not in the elite group themselves that will fight to protect and maintain the system.

One of my favorite quotes from the Matrix.



> You have to understand, most of these people are not ready to be unplugged. And many of them are so inert, so hopelessly dependent on the system that they will fight to protect it."


Hitler had people whom fought to protect his ideas and orders; "The System" has the same. There will always be someone that will defend corruption.

So out of 7 billion people, that is plenty of folks who will work to keep the government running as it is now, that will work to keep everyone else in line, that will work to keep true progress from happening.

I definitely notice some of that behavior from even fellow SASers. After all, SASers are just people themselves.

The only way to get true change to happen would be to overthrow governments around the globe and to throw riots with almost everyone on this planet involved which will never happen.

Violence is the only actual way because if you don't hurt them, they will hurt you for even trying.


----------



## LastRide

Protests won't change a thing, "they" don't even have to bother with you, your "own people" will turn on you, your parents, friends, for doing something against system, they are all brainwashed, news will show you as lazy, crazy, etc, nobody will want to join you or be seen with you.

Do you ever wonder who so many of those "bombers" end up dead, lose body parts, can't speak, got beaten down in coma etc?
Because those people did not do it, they were set up and they made sure those people can't talk or show what happened.
It was just government scaring people to make sure they do what they are tolds and pass every laws government wants, to make sure people stay perfect slaves.
I wish those made up terrorists and groups actually existed so they can attack politicians and those rich ******s that control everything.

DO you ever wonder who so many of people who go against system die in "accidents", plan crashes, train crashes, or from "suicide", etc?
Because they don't want people to realize whats going on, because then they would get mad and riot, and they don't want that.
If you are threat to them or this system they will take you out, doesn't matter who you are.

Hopefully one day some group or person will show up who will take things in his hands and kill all those *****es that control everything.


----------



## LastRide

@Tymes Rhymes, I like your sig man


----------



## Tymes Rhymes

@LastRide

Thanks. I agree thoroughly with your first statement.

Unadulterated truth.

They can make you "disappear" if they feel as though you are a threat to their way of life.


----------



## fonz

I work 30 hours a week,sometimes 35-36 and that's FAR too much...


----------



## Imbored21

Anything over 20 hours is too much. Working to benefit someone else's stupid company is just a miserable concept. Work makes me suicidal even more than having crippling SA. I'd take permanent SA over working for a living easily. Unfortunately, I'll probably be a victim of both.


----------



## Cuban FL Cracker

I agree that 40 hours a week is too long, but unfortunately that is just life. All we can do is keep our heads and stay busy.


----------



## zonebox

LastRide said:


> Hopefully one day some group or person will show up who will take things in his hands and kill all those *****es that control everything.


We control ourselves, the government does not need to blow up anything to have a productive society. We do not need to be pushed into a frenzy of fear, to enjoy a/c, a big house (2k sqft is big) a nice TV, cable, a cell phone, all natural (i.e expensive) food, nice outfits, etc, etc, etc..

Those things, and more, are not necessary but our species aims to have them regardless because they think it makes them feel *good*.

An intelligent person can get by with making minimum wage, work part time, renting a single room for about $200 a month, and have money left over. Unless they wish to live in an expensive area, it is quite possible. There are tons of options out there.

And of course, living frugally in a consumer driven economy is incredibly easy, as most people toss out their old clothes, their old electronics, their old furniture.. you see them all of the time in thrift stores, and on craigslist.

If you are slaving away 40+ hours a week, then look no further than your own desires keeping you there. Not the shadow government, not people conspiring against you. Take one hard look in the mirror, and that is where your slave master is.

I'm saying this, because if you are miserable, there is a way out. You don't have to work so hard only to buy things and remain in a state of misery despite having those things.

Start looking around the web for simple living, explore your options.


----------



## Phaneron

tonyhd71 said:


> The standard work day is 8 hours. The average recommended amount of sleep is 8 hours. That's 16 hours out of a 24 hour day. Then you have to factor in commuting time and random miscellaneous errands like grocery shopping chores etc.* (and you are already tired at this point!)*
> 
> That leaves very little time to do anything on days when you work.
> 
> I find this very depressing. Even when I only sleep 4 hours I still feel like the day is too short. I don't even work 40 hours and I'm sick of this pointless repetitive grind.
> 
> The 40 hour work week is too much. Life is too short to spend it doing something you don't want to do just survive *(every mentally sane person should reach this conclusion)*. I hate working so much with a passion. I had a 4 day weekend and the first time I went back to work yesterday and I already hate it so much again. I thought the 4 day weekend would allow me to cool off but it didn't. I have to work 2 more days and I'm dreading it. Then I get a day off and then I work again.
> 
> So sick of this ****. It doesn't.matter if I get another job I'll just get sick of it again.


You are actually normal, but most people pretend that the world is fine like this. Or do they really not understand how absurd the world is?

A world where rich people are allowed to live their lifes as demi-gods, a world where a lot of people have to work in order to survive (slaves), a world where most people are not even in the game from the beginning (the poor people).

Does this seem right, if you think that our time is limited?


----------



## mike91

Tbh im glad i work even though i hate it gets me out of the house if i was not working i would be sitting at home bored


----------



## Phaneron

LastRide said:


> We are all nothing but slaves.
> 
> You spend your childhood watching cartoons, shows, listening about religion and everything else created just to brainwash you from start.
> Then instead of playing with other kids, friends, discovering you spend most of your time in school where they don't teach you anything useful, where all they do is brainwash you to obey laws and go in debt, and never rebel against system.
> 
> Then they brainwash you into going to college where you create debt to make sure you cant do anything but work and pay it off.
> They brainwash you into thinking college will give you better paying job, and you don't even realize even if you manage to get good job you will pay most of it for loans etc, and you will still be making close to minimum wage after all that.
> 
> Then they brainwash you into thinking that you need kids and family, which created even more debt and thats it, you work till you die, so simple so effective.
> 
> Movies, Games, and everything else is created just to keep you blinded and most of people never even realize this.
> 
> Most of your paycheck goes to taxes, then when you go to store they take even more taxes, then when you need gas they take even more taxes, most of earned money still goes back to them.
> People are brainwashed into thinking we need government and we can't do anything without paying taxes, how government works for us etc.
> None of that is true, we work for them, we are just slaves to them, thats all purpose of our existence.
> 
> Only people like us, the ones that hit the rock bottom can see through all this bull****, how fake all this is.


You are somewhat right.


----------



## Imbored21

zonebox said:


> An intelligent person can get by with making minimum wage, work part time, *renting a single room for about $200 a month*, and have money left over. Unless they wish to live in an expensive area, it is quite possible. There are tons of options out there.
> 
> And of course, living frugally in a consumer driven economy is incredibly easy, as most people toss out their old clothes, their old electronics, their old furniture.. you see them all of the time in thrift stores, and on craigslist.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## salsam42

I understand how you feel. However, after 1 year of money problems and unemployment, I am quite happy to be stuck in a frustrating place for 40 hours a week.


----------



## LastRide

thetah said:


> This is one of the few reasons why I want a job, so I won't be as bored or spend as much time alone with my negative thoughts lol.


Believe me if you had job, you wouldn't be saying this.
If you have really bad SA, depression or similar, job will ONLY make you feel worse.
You will just spend more time in your head, stare at ****ing clock, count down time, be anxious, scared all day long, and you are forced to go in there every single day, there is no escape, once you see this it will only become worse and worse and worse...


----------



## TimeToBegin

Yes it is. I tried doing 30 hours a week and only lasted 6 days until I quit. It was making me exhausted, depressed, even more anxious, and extremely miserable. There was no time to unwind. Offices are mind numbing and it's very unhealthy to sit for so long. I cannot function if I work more than 3 days a week. My body doesn't follow a rigid schedule, I'm not a machine.

People see me as lazy too, truth be told I can work very hard (and usually do) if my freedom/autonomy isn't restricted in a major way.



mike91 said:


> Tbh im glad i work even though i hate it gets me out of the house if i was not working i would be sitting at home bored


It's the total opposite for me. I'm rarely ever bored, I have so many things I want to do and all of it can be done at home.


----------



## LastRide

Sorry guys I have to rant, so I will write here instead of making new thread.
I almost quit on Friday, I don't think I can last much longer...

I swear company I work for must be one of the most retarded companies in the whole ****ing world.
They literally have no ****ing idea about what they are doing.
Let me start slowly:

You get paid 9 dollars when you start (I know people will say thats not bad money) but believe me for this company and jobs you do it should be at least 15-20 dollars per hour.
Every ****ing person does work for other 5-6 people, they move you around like every ****ing day when you start, and you are blamed when you **** up, even tho you have no ****ing idea what you are doing.
You work overtime like whole month, plus Saturdays.
Most of new people that come in quit in first week or 2 max, I'm pretty sure they changed like 50 000 employees so far, and they probably wonder why the **** is that, and blame people for being lazy etc.
If you somehow manage to last longer like me, you will get paid 9.50 after 3 months of being there, and after that you can pretty much stop counting on getting raise.
No matter if you do nothing or work hardest, you are seen as same by bosses.

They should give all of us that stayed after 3 months raise to keep us there, but instead they give us more overtime, people get mad and quit, or stop working, doing nothing all day, walking around, drinking, eating, etc.
Company makes about 5-6 millions a month and they try to save every single penny, they even wants us to use less boxes, tape etc.
Every day there is less and less people, and instead of bringing new ones, they just give us more and more jobs and expect us to work same, and get mad when we dont.
They think they are doing us a favor with giving us millions of hours of overtime, and everyone complains how tired, mad and angry they are.
They once ****ed up 10 000 parts and one of my bosses, well he is not really boss, but he is my boss, fixed them, saved them A LOT OF MONEY and all they did was gave him soda, a ****ing soda.
He often asks them to give me raise and they refuse, I don't even bother with it.

They are so ****ing retarded, I just can't understand how someone can be so ****ing retarded, I just don;t get it?

I'm not a smart person, probably not even average when it comes to intelligence, but I'm 100% sure I could earn them double that money if I was boss just for 1 ****ing week.
First thing I would do is give everyone raise and less overtime, people would get motivated and did more work, which means more money.
Hire more people and actually give each of them one position and not 17 positions first day, and many other things, can't bother with writing them all now...

----------------------------------

On Friday they gave me new position, even after I told them I don't want to do it, It's not for someone with SA, depression, or for someone who hates that place like me.
Guy who was doing that position for past 8 months was late every day, never did orders on time, ****ed around all day, and it took them 8 months, 8 ****ing months to move him from that position (and he didnt even get fired, he just got new position, and they know he is lazy and wont do **** there either -_-).

Work ruined my ****ing brain, I swear I don't even remember what else I wanted to say, and I thought about it like 1 minute ago....
I will later update this if I remember what It was.


----------



## Imbored21

LastRide said:


> Sorry guys I have to rant, so I will write here instead of making new thread.
> I almost quit on Friday, I don't think I can last much longer...
> 
> I swear company I work for must be one of the most retarded companies in the whole ****ing world.
> They literally have no ****ing idea about what they are doing.
> Let me start slowly:
> 
> You get paid 9 dollars when you start (I know people will say thats not bad money) but believe me for this company and jobs you do it should be at least 15-20 dollars per hour.
> Every ****ing person does work for other 5-6 people, they move you around like every ****ing day when you start, and you are blamed when you **** up, even tho you have no ****ing idea what you are doing.
> You work overtime like whole month, plus Saturdays.
> Most of new people that come in quit in first week or 2 max, I'm pretty sure they changed like 50 000 employees so far, and they probably wonder why the **** is that, and blame people for being lazy etc.
> If you somehow manage to last longer like me, you will get paid 9.50 after 3 months of being there, and after that you can pretty much stop counting on getting raise.
> No matter if you do nothing or work hardest, you are seen as same by bosses.
> 
> They should give all of us that stayed after 3 months raise to keep us there, but instead they give us more overtime, people get mad and quit, or stop working, doing nothing all day, walking around, drinking, eating, etc.
> Company makes about 5-6 millions a month and they try to save every single penny, they even wants us to use less boxes, tape etc.
> Every day there is less and less people, and instead of bringing new ones, they just give us more and more jobs and expect us to work same, and get mad when we dont.
> They think they are doing us a favor with giving us millions of hours of overtime, and everyone complains how tired, mad and angry they are.
> They once ****ed up 10 000 parts and one of my bosses, well he is not really boss, but he is my boss, fixed them, saved them A LOT OF MONEY and all they did was gave him soda, a ****ing soda.
> He often asks them to give me raise and they refuse, I don't even bother with it.
> 
> They are so ****ing retarded, I just can't understand how someone can be so ****ing retarded, I just don;t get it?
> 
> I'm not a smart person, probably not even average when it comes to intelligence, but I'm 100% sure I could earn them double that money if I was boss just for 1 ****ing week.
> First thing I would do is give everyone raise and less overtime, people would get motivated and did more work, which means more money.
> Hire more people and actually give each of them one position and not 17 positions first day, and many other things, can't bother with writing them all now...
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> On Friday they gave me new position, even after I told them I don't want to do it, It's not for someone with SA, depression, or for someone who hates that place like me.
> Guy who was doing that position for past 8 months was late every day, never did orders on time, ****ed around all day, and it took them 8 months, 8 ****ing months to move him from that position (and he didnt even get fired, he just got new position, and they know he is lazy and wont do **** there either -_-).
> 
> Work ruined my ****ing brain, I swear I don't even remember what else I wanted to say, and I thought about it like 1 minute ago....
> I will later update this if I remember what It was.


17 positions in 1. I feel you. It's a joke.


----------



## nubly

LastRide said:


> Sorry guys I have to rant, so I will write here instead of making new thread.
> I almost quit on Friday, I don't think I can last much longer...
> 
> I swear company I work for must be one of the most retarded companies in the whole ****ing world.
> They literally have no ****ing idea about what they are doing.
> Let me start slowly:
> 
> You get paid 9 dollars when you start (I know people will say thats not bad money) but believe me for this company and jobs you do it should be at least 15-20 dollars per hour.
> Every ****ing person does work for other 5-6 people, they move you around like every ****ing day when you start, and you are blamed when you **** up, even tho you have no ****ing idea what you are doing.
> You work overtime like whole month, plus Saturdays.
> Most of new people that come in quit in first week or 2 max, I'm pretty sure they changed like 50 000 employees so far, and they probably wonder why the **** is that, and blame people for being lazy etc.
> If you somehow manage to last longer like me, you will get paid 9.50 after 3 months of being there, and after that you can pretty much stop counting on getting raise.
> No matter if you do nothing or work hardest, you are seen as same by bosses.
> 
> They should give all of us that stayed after 3 months raise to keep us there, but instead they give us more overtime, *people get mad and quit, or stop working, doing nothing all day, walking around, drinking, eating, etc.*
> Company makes about 5-6 millions a month and they try to save every single penny, they even wants us to use less boxes, tape etc.
> Every day there is less and less people, and instead of bringing new ones, they just give us more and more jobs and expect us to work same, and get mad when we dont.
> They think they are doing us a favor with giving us millions of hours of overtime, and everyone complains how tired, mad and angry they are.
> They once ****ed up 10 000 parts and one of my bosses, well he is not really boss, but he is my boss, fixed them, saved them A LOT OF MONEY and all they did was gave him soda, a ****ing soda.
> He often asks them to give me raise and they refuse, I don't even bother with it.
> 
> They are so ****ing retarded, I just can't understand how someone can be so ****ing retarded, I just don;t get it?
> 
> I'm not a smart person, probably not even average when it comes to intelligence, but I'm 100% sure I could earn them double that money if I was boss just for 1 ****ing week.
> First thing I would do is give everyone raise and less overtime, people would get motivated and did more work, which means more money.
> Hire more people and actually give each of them one position and not 17 positions first day, and many other things, can't bother with writing them all now...
> 
> ----------------------------------
> 
> On Friday they gave me new position, even after I told them I don't want to do it, It's not for someone with SA, depression, or for someone who hates that place like me.
> Guy who was doing that position for past 8 months was late every day, never did orders on time, ****ed around all day, and it took them 8 months, 8 ****ing months to move him from that position (and he didnt even get fired, he just got new position, and they know he is lazy and wont do **** there either -_-).
> 
> Work ruined my ****ing brain, I swear I don't even remember what else I wanted to say, and I thought about it like 1 minute ago....
> I will later update this if I remember what It was.


There's the problem right there. Too many lazy people not pulling their weight.


----------



## bittersweetavenue

1 hour is too much time to spend working in my opinion but we must make do with what we have.


----------

